# Flifi-treff Hattingen



## ichtyo (11. März 2008)

So, Jungens, da sind wa`!!!!


Gruß ichtyo


Novus ordo seclorum


----------



## kof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

für alle, die den anfang verpasst haben, da sich die idee aus nem anderen thread ergab - schaut mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120044

ab ca mitte seite 1 geht es los!

zusammengefasst:
ein paar flifi-afficionados wollen sich am sonntag, den 16.03. vermutlich gegen 10:00 auf den ruhrwiesen an der B51 in hattingen treffen.

wer mag, ist herzlich eingeladen!

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

morgen zusammen,

gute idee mit dem neuen fred für hattingen. vielleicht schaffen wir dies ja als dauereinrichtung zum austausch über unser gebiet. 

um die fragen von kof und ichtyo zu beantworten wo man mit dem tagesschein fischen darf, schaut doch bitte auf die homepage vom www.asv-henrichshuette.de. unter "unser gewässer" findet man eine karte in der mit schwarz die strecken für gastangler markiert sind. ob sich ein tagesschein für sonntag lohnt würde ich bei diesem wasserstand verneinen. 
habe es letztes wochende mit nymphe und wolly bugger versucht, nicht mal ein zupfer. Kann natürlich an mir liegen . 
muß natürlich jeder selber wissen ob er fischen möchte oder nicht. 
dort wo wir uns zum werfen treffen werden, macht es meiner meinung nach nur sinn zu fischen wenn die buhnen frei sind. zur zeit ist dort land unter. 
bin ja mal gespannt wieviele leute sich am sonntag treffen werden, bleibts jetzt bei 10:00 uhr?

tl suz


----------



## suz (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

nochmal ich...

um den treffpunkt b51 hattingen besser einzugrenzen, schaut doch bitte auf die gewässerkarte von asv (siehe oben) dort wo der pfeil hattingen ruhrbrücke eingezeichet ist, da ist der treffpunkt. 
ein bild sagt halt mehr als 1000 worte.

tl suz


----------



## kof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@all

wenn die ruhr zuviel wasser hat sollten wir ggfs über eine alternative location nachdenken.
der bach war schon am verganenen wochenende recht voll.

etwas oberhalb kann man recht gut parken & ist dem wasser nicht ausgesetzt:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...51.408977,7.178471&spn=0.009075,0.020084&z=16

ich meine das dreieck, in dem die strasse "im westenfeld" den leinpfad trifft. dort ist ein acker, auf dem es gehen sollte (und schön schlammig sein könnte ;-) )


----------



## Camouflage (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Jungs,
ne Wiese wär mir persönlich schon lieber als nen Acker,hab zwar sicher noch genügend alte Schnüre hier rumfliegen,aber die absichtlich durch den Schlamm zu ziehn und zu verhunzen???
Werd Sonntag ne 3/4er,5/6er,7/8er & 9/10er sowie Leinen und Rollen mitbringen.
Alles nicht das Non plus Ultra,aber zum Spass haben reichts allemal.
Ob ich allerdings zum Fischen kommen werde bezweifel ich,da ich wohl nicht im Vorfed dazu kommen werde mir die passende Tageslizens zu besorgen.
In wieweit ist Eure Planung bezüglich Freitag fortgeschritten?
Wie schon gesagt,mich ziehts nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder zum Niederrhein,...
Werd mich jetzt mal wieder an den Bindestock begeben...
LG
Nils


----------



## suz (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi jungs,

kann nils nur zustimmen, aufn acker habe ich auch keine lust...

sollte das wasser zu sehr steigen und die wiese absaufen, werde ich an dieser stelle informieren (muß nur aus dem fenster schauen und seh die ruhrbrücke).
es fallen mir dann noch genug "trockene wiesen" in der nähe ein.

sollte aber bis sonntag eigentlich nicht land unter sein, nur das fischen können wir uns meiner meinung nach klemmen. dafür ist das wasser wirklich zu hoch. schade

tl suz


----------



## ichtyo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Nils,

sag` mal, wie lange schwingst Du schon die Gerte!!??? Habe gerade mal ein set und Du schon gleich vier!?!
Was hast Du denn da so????
Noch was, du sprachst von Freitag - habe ich da was verpasst?!?



Gruß ichtyo



Annuit coeptis


----------



## ichtyo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Yo suz,

wohne in Welper und bin vorhin durch den Stadtwald, mit den Hunden - die Ruhr "zieht" schon wieder ganz gut!!!


Gruß ichtyo


Ita est


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Dann klinge ich mich hier mal ein #h

Bin auch im ASV Henrichshütte und wohne in Welper, am 16.3. kann ich leider nicht kommen, wäre aber bestimmt später im Jahr mal mit der Fliege dabei.


----------



## Camouflage (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi,
damit da keine Missverständnisse aufkommen,
ich wedel auch erst seit ein paar Jahren...
Dafür aber,wenn es der Wasserstand zulässt,täglich...
meine Ausrüstung war nicht billig,ist aber auch nicht teuer....
Würd sie eher als "Preiswert" bezeichnen.
Muss ja nicht gleich immer Sage,Henschel oder Simms draufstehn...
Bin ja schließlich "armer" Student ;-)
Und wenn man nicht total Markenbesessen ist gibts ja mittlerweile genügend erschwingliche Alternativen mit denen man auch sehr gut am Wasser zurechkommen kann.
Sicher ist da auch das ein oder andere bei was eher als Spielerei zu bezeichnen ist,siehe 9/10er Zweihand zum Karpfenfischen an der Lippe,aber sind wir nicht alle Jäger und Sammler??? ;-)
LG
Nils


----------



## suz (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo jungs,

bin ja echt überrascht wieviele fliegenfischer wir in hattingen haben....
habe noch nie einen am wasser getroffen/gesehen. fische ich an den falschen stellen? 
super idee mit dem flifi-treff hattingen. bin ja schon mal richtig auf sonntag gespannt. schade das greenhorn keine zeit hat, aber das jahr ist ja wirklich noch jung. da werden wir bestimmt noch genug zeit haben zum gemeinsamen fischen.

tl suz


----------



## Camouflage (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Fr. Stammtisch der Flyfishers Niederrhein...
Vielleicht machen wir ja ne Fahrgemeinschaft auf?
Falls nicht werd ich direkt da bleiben und bei nem Freund schlafen,der Sa auf So. seinen Geburtstag reinfeiert und mich dann So. morgen von da aus auf den Weg nach Hattingen machen...
Also nicht wundern falls ich 10 min. zu spät sein sollte,aber ich komm auf jeden Fall!!!:m
LG
Nils


----------



## ichtyo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ich schwöre Euch, habe selber erst einen ( !! ) Fliegenfischer an der Ruhr gesehen und das war zum Anangeln vom ASV zur Saison 2007  - war ein beeindruckendes Bild (....und seitdem....!!), er fischte oberhalb der Turbine und lief, sofern ihn das Wasser ließ, Richtung Pumpenhaus!!!   Dann stand er noch in der aufgehenden Sonne - GEIL!!!

Gruß ichtyo


Major e longinquo reverentia


----------



## RFF Ronald (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



ichtyo schrieb:


> Ich schwöre Euch, habe selber erst einen ( !! ) Fliegenfischer an der Ruhr gesehen



Dann warst Du aber bisher an den falschen Stellen. Ab dem Lago Baldino abwärts sind schon einige Kollegen unterwegs.

Gruß Ronald


----------



## ichtyo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Yo Roland,
klär` mich bitte auf, denn ich meine die Ruhr in Hattingen!?! - Lago Baldino????

Gruß ichtyo

Dignus est intrare


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Denke er meint den Baldeneysee #h


----------



## ichtyo (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Da dachte ich auch dran, habe aber noch nie gehört, dass man ihn so nennt!!!

So, Schluss für heute!!!

Gruß ichtyo

Docendo discimus


----------



## suz (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo ichtyo,

danke für die blumen.....
kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das ich ein beeindruckendes bild abgegeben habe, bei meinem rumgestolpere im kaltem wasser, aber wenn es dir gefallen hat freuts mich.  

@roland 

was ist der lago baldino? wo soll der sein? 
wie schon geschrieben bin ich leider auch noch nie einen anderen fliegenfischer an der ruhr begegnet.

tl suz


----------



## kof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

lago baldino= baldeneysee.

unterhalb haben doch die jungs der ruhrpottflyfisher ihr unwesen getrieben, bis sich zersetzt haben.
=> ronald, korrigiere mich wenn nötig.

@ nils / camouflage:
jäger & sammler? ja stimmt.
GAS nennt man das: gear acquisition syndrome....

werde mich freitag wohl ausklinken, da mich die cheffin sonst häutet; sonntag bin ich in jedem fall am start.

cheers!


----------



## ichtyo (13. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ yo, marc, bist Du auch Musiker? Normalerweise gehört GAS doch in die Musicszene!!?!!  

@ Roland : Bist Du jetzt pikiert, weil ich nicht sofort klar kam mit - Lago baldino??!??

Gruß ichtyo

Dictum factum


----------



## kof (13. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ichtyo

roland ist glaube ich eher selten da... also eher abwesend als pikiert ;-)

musiker? leider nein. versuche gerade gitarre zu lernen.
gitarre kann ich leider genausowenig, wie fliegenfischen *g

aber das ändert sich. hope so.


----------



## RFF Ronald (13. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



ichtyo schrieb:


> @ Roland : Bist Du jetzt pikiert, weil ich nicht sofort klar kam mit - Lago baldino??!??



Nein, wieso auch?


----------



## kof (14. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

also ist jetzt sonntag um 10:00 an allseits bekanntem ort anstoss?


----------



## ichtyo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi folks,

@ Ronald, du biss` ja  janz schön wortgewaltich....!!!   ;-))

@ kof, Habe gestern Besuch aus Jena bekommen, sieht blöd aus, wenn ich so direkt nach dem Frühstück abhaue und " Frauchen " spielt auch nicht unbedingt mit!!!!!
Aber beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei!!!!!!!! Wie sieht es denn noch Karfreitag oder Ostermontag aus????
Mein Schwager - besagter Besuch aus Jena - spielt hervorragend E-Bass, hatte von ihm schon mal was von GAS gehört!!


cu ichtyo

Diem perdidi


----------



## kof (15. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

goede n´avond,

wie schaut es morgen aus?

wetter soll ja eher lala werden.

@ichtyo - klar, ist nachvollziehbar

suz / nils / rest: kommt wer?!

bin morgen ab 05:00 on, werde immer mal wieder hier reinschauen.
falls das nichts wird, gebe ich mir halt das unix / e-gitarre alternativ programm.

ostern kann ich auch; wir sollten das ganze net sterben lassen, bevor es begonnen hat ;-)

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (15. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi,

suz und ich werden morgen dort sein!!!
Waren heute schonmal ein wenig unterwegs und haben ein wenig gewedelt konnten leider nichts verzeichnen.
Sind schon auf Morgen gespannt wer alles kommt.


----------



## kof (15. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ok danke für die info... werde zusehen, dass ich da sein werde.

10:00?


----------



## suz (15. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

nabend,

bin morgen um 10:00 uhr da. ostersonntag kann ich leider nicht, an den anderen tagen würde es gehen.

aber jetzt erstmal vorfreude auf morgen  

tl suz


----------



## Camouflage (16. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Jungs,
werd morgen auch da sein,...
allerdings haben wir grad mit meinem Wagen einen gebaut....
also nicht wundern wenn ich morgen mit kaputter Motorhaube und ohne scheinwerfer auftauchen sollte....
Vorrausgesetzt die Karre springt überhaupt noch an...
War grad echt voll die miese aktion...
Dachte der fährt noch über orange,hab nochmal gas gegeben und dann stand der sack,......
Arg....
voll hinten drauf gescheppert,....
wasn mieser Sa. Abend,....
Kann morgen nur besser werden,...
ich freu mich schon...
LG
nils


----------



## fritte (16. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So leute,

heute hatten wir ja das erste Treffen.
Es waren leider einige Ausfälle zu verzeichnen und trotz des "schlechten" Wetters waren wir guter dinge und haben ein wenig gewedelt.
Ich muß sagen es machte mir viel Spaß und freude, trotz das wir nur zu viert waren.
Der Günter zeigte mir erstmal wie ich die Rute wirklich führen sollte, da es bei einigen starken Böhen schwer war das leichte Gerät ordentlich zu führen, brachte ich es doch auf ein paar Meter:q
Es waren heute am Start, der Suz, Kof, Günter und meiner einer.
Nach dem treff, sind wir noch auf nen lekker Kaffe zum Suz gefahren und habe uns dort nen kleinen Fliegenfischer Film in eigener Sache angesehen und Günter hat danach noch einen kleinen Kurs in Sachen Binden abgehalten.
Ich kann nur sagen, wenn das so weiter geht und das hoffe ich, wird es eine Tolle Sache.
Bilder wurden auch gemacht, und ich denke die werden auch noch folgen.


----------



## ichtyo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Yo,
es freut mich, das alles so toll gelaufen ist, bin beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall mit von der Partie....

...bis später Mal...

cu ichtyo


Nunc est bibendum


----------



## suz (16. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo zusammen,

ja wir hatten heute wirklich ein schönes treffen. 
hat mir viel spaß gemacht mit den anderen zusammen zu üben, gibt auch immer was neues zu lernen.
habe endlich verstanden wie der switch cast funktioniert 
:vik:

Die fotos die ich habe, habe ich mal angehängt.

hoffentlich haben wir das nächste mal besseres wetter, und es kommen noch ein paar leute mehr.

@camouflage
wie gehts dir, dem auto, nicht angesprungen? echt blöde sache das. manche menschen haben schon einen komischen fahrstil, ist mir auch schon oft passiert (bis jetzt aber glück gehabt) erst geben die gas um dann nen sekunde später voll in die eisen zu gehen. :v
bist dann halt das nächste mal dabei....

tl suz


----------



## flyfisher Günni (16. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zusammen,
trotz des schlechten Wetters haben wir uns doch tapfer gehalten und hatten Spaß, gute Laune und nette Unterhaltung.
suz nochmal vielen Dank für den tollen italienischen Kaffee |supergri.

Fritte kannst Du mir deine (richtige) E-mail-Adresse zumailen, damit ich dir die Bilder und die Büchertipps senden kann. Meine verschickte E-mail an deine angegebene Adresse kam leider retour. 

Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## kof (17. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moins.

spass hats zweifellos gemacht, auch wenn das wetter eher mässig war.

wenn das wetter echt zu schlecht ist, gerne auch "einfach nur" ein paar fliegen tüddeln, dem SUZ den leckeren kaffee wegtrinken, oÄ ;-)

können gerne schon mal ausloten, wann es das näxte mal was werden könnte. 

ich kann an sich immer; nur samstags zwischen 14:30 und 16:15 habe ich definitiv keine zeit.

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (17. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hey Marc, Fußball fängt doch eigentlich immer erst um 15.30Uhr an.
@ Günni
hat alles wunderbar geklappt alles angekommen und die Bücher werden hoffentlich bald da sein.

Wenn beim nächsten mal ein oder 2 man mehr dabei sind, wirds bestimmt noch lustiger obwohl wir ja ne menge zu quatschen hatten und natürlich auch zu üben.


----------



## Farina (19. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*





Müssen solche Hosen als Fliegenfischer :vsein??

Farina


----------



## kof (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@farina:

mensch ich bin ja beruhigt, dass wenigstens ein aufrechtes individuum hier style-polizei spielt.... und damit zumindest partiell dem allgegenwärtigen verfall der werte und normen unserer gesellschaft entgegenwirkt!

dass jetzt auch schon die fliegenfischer nicht mehr nur in edlem gruenen tweed oder exclusiver simms & patagonia bekleidung am wasser auftauchen hat mich am sonntag extremst schockiert.

fritte war damit bei mir gleich unten durch ;-)

ist dir aufgefallen, dass auch seine schuhe nicht geputzt waren? einfach abstossend, sowas...

falls deine frau des dir schenkens hochwertigster gerätschaften überdrüssig sein sollte: wieso schenkt sie nicht mal fritte ne fesche und vor allem hochpreisige hose? damit könntet ihr euch im "golf & country club herten mitte" sicher brüsten, hat ja was robin hood-esques... soziales engagement liegt ja voll im trend. wenn ihr fritte dann noch ne rote nase anschnallt, schafft ihr es vielleicht sogar ins programm non RTL?!

soviel reaktionärer intoleranz kann ich am ende leider gar nichts abgewinnen. vielleicht ist dir aufgefallen, dass sich manche dinge ändern: man spielt in bermudas tennis, cross-golft in ner abgeschnittenen tarnhose und was weiss ich. 

jedenfalls habe ich gerade dir zu ehren im fetisch-atelier meiner wahl angerufen und mir ne knallenge, arschfreie & knallpinke latexwathose mit 10cm edelstahlstilettos bestellt.
wird selbstverständlich beim näxten flifitreff getragen, fotos gibts dann hier.

nachdenliche grüsse,
marc


----------



## flyfisher Günni (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Anscheinend hat Farina noch nicht mitbekommen, was derzeit der "letzte Schrei" bei der Bekleidung für Fliegenfischer ist.

Michi Mauri hat es doch im Fernsehen in der Sendung fish`n fun bei D-Max vor kurzer Zeit vorgeführt: Er trug beim Fischen als Wathose eine kurze knallbunte Bermuda!  

Fritte, Du hast toll ausgesehen!


----------



## ichtyo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Yo folks,

@ farina

Alter, ma ohne Scheiß, geht et dich noch jut? Lass ma die Jungs, wie se sind....! Un` wenne die Fotto`s  nich kucken kannz, lasset eben!!

@ marc

War genau dass Richtige zur richtigen Zeit!! Manche Leutchen müssen ihren ungebührenden Senf nun mal überall bei geben ;-))


Verdammt nochmal, habe jetzt endlich frei und das Wetter spielt nicht mit!!! Die Ruhr hat schon wieder Hochwasser, es ist zum Mäuse melken!!!

Fahre nächste Woche mit den Jungs vom ASV nach Fehmarn zum Pilken, hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann besser - fahre das erste Mal.......!!!

Grüße ichtyo


Non omnia possumus omnes


----------



## fritte (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ich muß mich glaub ich für mein Auftreten entschuldigen, ich habe doch nur die eine Hose!!!!!!!
Zu mehr reicht es leider nicht.
Ich muß das Fliegenfischen aufgrund schlechter Kleidung dann doch an den Nagel hängen.

So, also ich werde am We falls ihr vor hattet euch zu treffen, nicht dabei sein.
Komme gerade aus dem Krankenhaus, mir wurde der Kiefer aufgeschnitten, hatte ein "Abzess?", und muß nächste woche noch eine Op ertragen.
So schnell kann es gehen.

Hy Jungs danke für den Rückenwind, aber manche Leute brauchen anscheinend zum Angeln halt ne G3 oder aufwärts, bevor man den Sport ausübt.


----------



## Farina (20. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



fritte schrieb:


> Ich muß mich glaub ich für mein Auftreten entschuldigen, ich habe doch nur die eine Hose!!!!!!!
> Zu mehr reicht es leider nicht.
> Ich muß das Fliegenfischen aufgrund schlechter Kleidung dann doch an den Nagel hängen.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Fritte,

es geht halt um das auftreten unserer Zunft in der Öffentlichkeit,
das Thema wurde hier bereits ausführlich besprochen, nehme dir Ostern mal 5 Stunden Zeit und lese einfach.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441

Flecktarn geht halt nicht als Fliegenfischer.

Farina


----------



## kof (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@fritte:

gute besserung!

@all:

sieht jemand auf irgendeinem der bilder flecktarn? also für mich siehts mehr nach nem woodland aus ;-)

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@fritte 

gute besserung! 

@farina

tolleranz ist was tolles, versuchs mal #q#q#q

@all

das nächste treffen sollten wir meiner meinung nach wetterabhängig in die zukunft verschieben..... 
vielleicht ist petrus uns ja irgendwann gnädig. 

tl suz


----------



## ichtyo (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ farina

Was geht,Alter??? Womit hast Du ein Problem??? Solltest Du nur zum stänkern hier sein, dann lass es doch bitte und lass uns so fischen, wie wir es wollen!! Danke!!

@ all

...schließe mich suz an

Grüße und Tl

ichtyo


----------



## fritte (21. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Laßt farina mal in ruhe
habe mir die ersten 4 Seiten des Links durch gelesen und muß sagen, entweder hast du null Plan, oder du verstehst deine 
Traditions- bzw. Waidgerechte Bekleidung eigen gestellte Frage nicht.
Auf den ersten 4 Seiten wird doch klar und Ausdrücklich geschrieben, das es jedem am A.... vorbei geht was die anderen tragen. Ob jetzt der Rosa-plüsch-slip, oder der weiße Fishbone  Pulli, jeder will das tragen worauf er lust hat.
Du bist so ziemlich die einzige Person, die absolut was dagegen hat.
Und du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, das wenn ich gerade anfage mich für etwas zu begeistern, ich mir jeden kram kaufen muß, der angeboten wird.
Vorallem keine G3 von Simms, die wird mehr schlecht als gut geredet, das mal so neben bei.
Ob jetzt Vision das non plus ultra ist, oder du vieleicht bei den "Alten" Flifi anglern auch vieleicht als Lächerlich da stehst, wer weiß das schon???
Mir ist es wirklich absolut Latt. was die anderen denken, hauptsache ist doch, ich kann mich frei bewegen und habe meinen Spaß.
Ich trage meist sogar einen Lila Pulli, sieht ******* aus, ist aber total warm und bequem.
Einige kennen das Teil schon, und die Fische haben sich bis jetzt auch noch nie beschwert, das sie unter Augenkrebs oder der gleichen leiden müssen.
Also wenn du irgendwo unterwegs bist, und dir kommen mal ein paar Leute vorbei die anders aussehen, weiche einfach auf die andere Seite aus, damit du mit solchen Leuten gar nicht erst verkehren mußt.
Ich zu meinem Teil wiederum gehe dann zu denen und erfahre was neues, und lerne meist so neu Leute kennen und  erschließe für mich wichtige Freundschaften.
Denke einfach mal nach, schließe jetzt mal aus deinem Namen, das du weiblich bist, und überlege dir mal, das Du zu dem Zeitpunkt wo es ein Traditions-sport war, du niemals die chance gehabt hättes, auch nur in die nähe eines solchen Gerätes zu dürfen, es war ein Männersport.
In manchen ländern auch nur dem Adel erlaubt, in anderen Ländern machten es nur die Bauern.
Mir ist es schnuppe ob Mann oder Frau am Wasser ist, hauptsache man kann sich auch mal kurz Unterhalten.


----------



## kof (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

mal wieder on-topic:

können den thread hier lebendig halten, vielleicht hört das schietwetter irgendwann ja auch mal wieder auf...

frohe & friedvolle ;-) ostern allerseits.

p.s. wenn ihr länger nichts von mir hört, habe ich mir dank der arschfreien, nicht waidgerechten latexpanty den arsch verkühlt


----------



## suz (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moin 

von mir auch allen schöne ostertage. 

blödes wetter, blöder wasserstand  werde totzdem mal ne runde wedeln gehn...
falls ich was schuppiges sehen sollte, werde ich berichten.

tl suz


----------



## fritte (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen allen schöne Ostern.

Würde auch gerne wedeln, doch das kann ich mir erst einmal abschminken.
Somit muß mein Bindematerial her halten.
Habe bald genug zusammen um ein paar Versuche zu starten


----------



## ichtyo (22. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

FROHSTERN!!!!

Gruß ichtyo



Dominus vobiscum


----------



## suz (23. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moin, 

war gestern erfolglos. kein schuppentier konnte ich für meine nymphen/wollys etc. begeistern. 
aber als weiteres wurftraining gut zu gebrauchen. 
habe zur zeit auch nicht so die idee wo man es versuchen sollte, bei dem wasserstand...

tl suz


----------



## ichtyo (23. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach auch,
die Ruhr ist voll und es ist arschkalt. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass überhaupt irgentetwas beisst....!!!!

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## kof (23. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@fritte:

war wohl nichts mit deiner G3:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123317

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (23. März 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Naja, bei mir wußte der Hase, zu essen brauch ich zur zeit nix, und das was ich benötige, soll ich mir selber kaufen, da brauch ich nicht so einen Ostertag für.
Außerdem wäre es mir ein wenig zu Affig, jedes Teilchen was ich bekomme, hier zu Posten.
Ich finde, man sollte sich ein wenig auch alleine freuen können ohne darauf zu hoffen das andere vieleicht Neidisch werden.
Habe auch gerade ein paar nette Seiten gesehen wo Simms, Loomis und wie sie heißen wenigstens 40-80€ Günstiger sind.
Aber das ist mir teilweise immer noch zu schade.
Noch mal allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## kof (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moins,

bevor der thread abrutscht:

neue terminvorschläge? 

cheers


----------



## flyfisher Günni (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Jungs,
muss mich bis Anfang Mai erst mal abmelden. #h

Ich fahren an die Küste nach DK, um zu schauen, ob die Meerforellen noch da sind #6.
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute und viel Petri Heil an der Ruhr. Bis später
Euer Günni


----------



## kof (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

du musst? wie ärgerlich ;-)

viel erfolg in DK.

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Also ich bin ab dem 25.04 auch für 2 Wochen nicht da.
Sonntag soll bei uns Anangeln sein, wenns nicht ins wasser fällt.
Aber generell bin ich immer dabei.
Günni, dann laß mal deine Rute zu hause, wenn nur schauen möchtes.
Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir schonmal.


----------



## kof (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

werde wohl am kommenden freitag eine jahreskarte für die hattinger strecke kaufen gehen.

können dann gerne mal zusammen losschlagen.

gruss
marc


----------



## fritte (8. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Sicher, kein Problem
Suz wird sich da best. anschließen.
Hast mitlerweile schon ne Rute????
Ach ja, wir wollten vieleicht bald mal zur Lenne, biste dabei??


----------



## kof (9. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

jop tackle hab ich ;-)

gestern alles feddich getüddelt, am samstag gehts zum vatter rhein. daumen drücken.

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (12. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bin mal auf deinen Bericht gespannt, was sich getan hat.
Wetter ist ja super
Hau mal rein, will erfolge sehen


----------



## kof (12. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

haben ca 4h konzentriert gefischt... fisch? nada.

hammerströmung überall, da buhnen überspült.

naja, spassig wars trotzdem und mit ner Teeny T200 wirfts sich sogar im wind geil..

cheers
marc


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Mädels, alles fit im Schr*tt? Habe mal wieder ein wenig im AB geblättert und stieß dabei auf unser Aller Kumpel farina - guckst Du hier :Konflikte zwischen Fliegen-/Spinnfischern an der Küste!!!!

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Sagt mal, wie ist es eigentlichmit dem Fliegengerät auf Barbe zu gehen? Aftma 7/8, welche Schnur, welche Nymphe??
Barben gibt`s  `ne Menge in der Ruhr!!

ichtyo


----------



## fritte (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

schaust mal hier
http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/taktik13.htm

die Teeny T-200 als Sinktip-Schnur und die
Teeny Dave Whitlock Bass als Schwimmschnur sollen sehr gut geeignet sein.


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Allet klar, da hat es eine Menge zu lesen - korrekt!!! Aber einer der ersten Sätze ist schon recht hart: von wegen mit `ner 5er Rute auf `ne Barbe...!??!|bigeyes


----------



## fritte (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Jo, fand ich auch, würde ich persönlich auch nicht nehmen.
Da hätte ich ein wenig angst ums Material.
Da würde ich auch eher eine 7/8 nehmen.
Naja werde es vieleicht auch bald mal testen.
Davon haben wir ja doch ne menge bei uns.


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wenn dat Schiet  - Wetter nicht wäre:v


----------



## fritte (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wetter egal, nur das daraus resultierende Hochwasser ist doch viel schlimmer.
Gegen schlechtes Wetter kann man sich ja schützen nur was willst gegen das Wasser machen, ab-pumpen?
Ne ehrlich, ich würde so gerne mal wieder in die Buhnen gehen, doch wie?
Da saufe ich doch zurzeit noch ab.
Und immer nur am "Sack" macht auch kein Spaß.
Naja, soll ja im sommer #q besser werden


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Meine Maus und ich fahren am 10.Mai erst mal nach Dänemark, da kannste Heringe angeln oooohne Ende!!!
Aber ab 1.Mai kann man bei uns auch wieder das Ein oder Andere Blech mal fliegen lassen!! - Mein Gott und das im Flifi - thread!!!!#d

cu ichtyo


----------



## kof (15. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

also an der ruhr wird´s sicher mit ner sechser rute gehen...

werde freitag endgültig die jahreskarte holen und dann hoffen, dass das ganze h2o mal endlich verdampft *g.

cheers
marc


----------



## ichtyo (15. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Yo, kof-man,
wäre ja mal was, wenn Du nicht hier wärst, alles klar soweit!?

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## kof (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi,

hat jemand von euch lust & zeit, heute abend so ab 19:00 ne stunde auf der wiese in hattingen zu wedeln?

gruss,
marc


----------



## ichtyo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ja Kof i, 
sag mal wo warst Du denn heute morgen, oder warst Du da und wir wussten nicht voneinander!!??;+;+

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## kof (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

konnte net.

wieviele leutz waren denn da?


----------



## ichtyo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Zehn! Schönes Wetter, kaum Wind und nicht zu kalt, hat Spaß gemacht!!!

Hast was verpasst....!!!

ichtyo


----------



## kof (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

bei wie vielen teachern?


----------



## ichtyo (20. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Es gab irgentwo hier in der Gegend eine Fachmesse und in Österreich eine; an beiden Standorten mussten diverse Wurfpraktiken vorgestellt werden und bei zweien der teacher wurden Instructor-prüfungen mit abgelegt, deswegen war heute ausnahmsweise nur Einer vor Ort, der aber zu jedem Zeitpunkt Alles im Griff hatte!!! Wie gesagt, es hat viel Laune gemacht....!


Gruß ichtyo


----------



## pipifax (27. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

möchte mich gern vorstellen, bin der Frank und komme aus Ennepetal.

Habe beim letzten Wurftreff den ichtyo, Sascha, kennengelernt und hoffe mit noch ein paar Leuten in Kontakt zu kommen, die wie ich, mit dem Fliegenfischen beginnen wollen.

War heute beim Wurftreff in Menden, waren alle drei Lehrer dort.

Hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht, wieder viel dazu gelernt.

Wenn Interesse an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit besteht, fahre mit meinem Vater am übernächsten Sonntag wieder nach Menden und kann noch zwei Leute mitnehmen.

Nächsten Sonntag in Witten können wir leider nicht dabei sein.

Also bis dann , vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal,

Gruß Pipifax


----------



## kof (27. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

sollen wir für ein neuerliches treffen mal nen termin in den raum werfen?

fritte ist wohl in urlaub; günni kommt anfang mai wieder.

vorschläge?

@camouflage / nils:
gibts dich noch.

@frank - welcome on board.

cheers
marc

p.s. auf der gruenen wiese machts auch mehr spass, als am wasser... habe mir bei 3 versuchen bisher nichts, als eine blutige nase geholt...


----------



## pipifax (28. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

kann ich denn wohl mal an einem eurer Treffen auf der Wiese teilnehmen ?

Wäre echt nett, habe es satt immer alleine loszuziehen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## ichtyo (28. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi pipifax,

klar Mann, warum nicht!! Wenn die Anderen sich mal melden und was dazu sagen......immer!!

War doch echt cool in Witten, oder nicht? Selber war ich noch nicht in Menden dabei, was läuft denn da so ab??

War übrigens am Sonntag bei uns in(!) der Ruhr Fliegenfischen, hatte den Einen oder Anderen Zupfer, was an sich schon cool war, aber mein Kumpel (...heißt auch Sascha!) hat doch wahrhftig als ersten Fisch an der Flifi-Rute, eine Barbe geschnappt,....geil!!!#6

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## pipifax (28. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo,

also Sonntag war total entspannt, waren wie gesagt alle drei dort.

Rainer ist dann mit mir nach 20 min ans Wasser gegangen und hat mir dort Rollwurf und andere Tricks gezeigt, war richtig gut. Hatten sogar Fischkontakt !

Insgesamt waren nur vier Leute da , deshalb sehr locker.

Bis demnächst, Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (28. April 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@pipifax:
ob du mal zum werfen / fischen vorbeikommen kannst? 
na klar, dafür haben wir das ganze ja ins leben gerufen!

@ichtyo:
wir wollten sonntag an die ruhr nach hattingen. allerdings war uns net ganz klar, ob gastangler während der hechtschonzeit mit fliegen fischen dürfen. daher ab zum rhein.
war ne tolle idee bei knapp 7 meter pegel... und ein entsprechend kurzer ausflug.

wo & wie habt ihr gefischt? gerne per PN.

mit etwas glück bekommen ich am freitag meine jahreskarte für die hattinger strecke, dann können wir mal zusammen gas geben.

cheers,
marc


----------



## ichtyo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ pipifax

Rainer ist schon `ne coole Socke, woll!?

@ kof

War am Sonntag mit meinem Kumpel Flifi bei uns, bei mir nur ein zarter Biss, aber mein Kumpel hat seinen ersten Fisch ( Barbe ) landen können!!!!:vik:
Heute waren wir zur Saisoneröffnung mal wieder Spinnfischen, aber außer Spesen nichts gewesen....!!#q
Morgen abend wollen wir mal wieder Ansitzen auf Aal, scheint schon gut zu gehen, letzte Woche wurden schon einige gefangen!!!
Drücke die Daumen für den Jahresschein!!!#6

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## kof (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

melde mich bei dir, wenn ich die karte habe.

würde dann an der ruhr fischen gehen, vielleicht trifft man sich dann mal?

der rhein ist furchtbar hoch, daher scheidet ein fischen am WE dort leider aus.

cheers
marc


----------



## kof (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tagchen.

habe endlich meine karte.

was die erlaubten strecken angeht habe ich noch net den rechten plan.

gibt es irgendwo ne grafik, die die (erlaubten, verbotenen & zeitlich restringierten) strecken abbildet?

katzenstein: das ist doch grob unterhalb der burg blankenstein?
winz-baak: rechtsseitig unterhalb der neuen ruhrbrueke?
was ist der michelsgraben?

zur tubrine, fischereigrenze:
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...11052,7.225614&spn=0.010359,0.020084&t=h&z=16

wo darf ich denn hier fischen? help ;-)




danke & gruss,
marc


----------



## tobi79 (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@kof
Du darfst ab dem Ruderverein Blankenstein angeln und zwar in Richtung Turbine.Von da an darfst Du dann komplett bis unten in Hattingen angeln.Und die Angelstrecke endet in Richtung Niederwenigern in Höhe des Restaurants "Zum Deutschen".
Also sind das schon einige Kilometer die man beangeln darf.#6
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## pipifax (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

bin morgen doch beim Wurftreff in Witten dabei.

Wenn noch jemand in Ennepetal zusteigen möchte, ich habe noch zwei Plätze frei.

Bis dann , Gruß pipifax


----------



## kof (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@tobi: danke sehr

kann man den ruderverein auf der von mir reingelinkten karte erkennen?

falls ja, gib mir doch mal bitte nen tip, wo datt dingen ist.

cheers
marc


----------



## tobi79 (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@kof
Der Ruderverein ist da wo die Straße zu den sieben Hämmern entlang geht. Man sieht ja die straßenlinie und wo diese endet,da siehst du ein Gebäude,dass ist der Ruderverein.
Gruss
Tobi


----------



## suz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo kof,

sieh doch einfachmal auf der homepage vom www.asv-henrichshuette.de unter "unser gewässer" (gibt schon einen kleinen überblick) die strecke für jahresscheine/vereinsmitglieder ist noch ein stück größer dafür: "mitgliederbereich" und dann "vereinsregularien asv henrichshütte e.V." da findest du dann die genaue und GÜLTIGE beschreibung der strecke die du befischen darfst.
hoffe ich konnte helfen.

wie síeht es denn nun mal mit einem treffen bei uns am gewässer aus?
fritte kommt freitag aus der türkei zurück, wann/ob günter wieder da ist weis ich nicht, 
glaub aber es sind genug da um sich mal wieder zu treffen? 
würde mal so den sonntag vormittag als vorschlag bringen...
wer könnte da/hat lust gemeinsam ne runde zu wedeln? 

tl suz


----------



## kof (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@suz & tobi:
danke noch einmal für die hinweise!

mal wieder treffen?
ja, gerne. 
günni ist mittlerweile aus DK zurück. 

sonntag passt mir, ein freund kann wahrscheinlich auch.
sage hiermit offiziell zu.

können auch gerne fischen, allerdings bin ich irgendwie zu doof, nen fisch ans band zu bekommen.

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

so hab grade per sms von fritte aus der türkei erfahren das er auch kommt.
bin selber auch dabei. also wären es jetzt fritte, kof + freund und meine wenigkeit, also schon mal zu viert.

was ist mit den anderen günni, ichtyo und wer sonst noch lust hat...

wir könnten, wenn keine tagesscheine dabei sind, ja mal die buhnen unterhalb der kosterbrücke testen. ab wann wollen wir uns treffen so gegen 10:00 zu früh/spät?

tl suz


----------



## kof (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

also ich bin fruehaufsteher....selbst wenn die andren erst später kommen, wir könnten gerne schon morgens losschlagen.

früh passt mir auch insofern gut, als dass ich den nachmittag meiner frau versprochen habe.
camouflage / nils hab ich mal angeschrieben; das letzte was ich von ihm gehört habe, ist diese sache mit dem crash gewesen.

werde günni nochmal anschreiben; wenn er kämme, wäre es ne echt bereicherung.

cheers


----------



## flyfisher Günni (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Jungs,
melde mich aus Dänemark zurück. Wir hatten eine wunderschöne Zeit bei besten Angel- und Wetterbedingungen. Die Meerforellen haben auch "mitgespielt" und wir könnten einige wirklich schöne Fische an die Garnelenfliege bekommen (Beispiel: Bild unten).

Zu Sonntag: Leider bin ich schon wieder unterwegs. Ich fahre mit meiner Frau zum Radfahren an die Fulda und anschließend noch ein bisschen Fliegenfischen an Twiste und Erpe im Warburger Land.
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein andermal.
Bis dahin viele liebe Grüße
Günni


----------



## kof (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

falls wir alle ne wathose haben:

bei dem wasserstand könnte man sich mal an´s wehr rantasten; von oberhalb der bootsgasse müsste das gehen, tiefer, als hüfttief sollte es bei diesem pegel nicht sein.


----------



## suz (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

wehr scheidet für mich aus, turbine leider auch da meine watschuhe den ausflug an die lenne nicht überlebt haben. ob ich bis sonntag ersatz habe weis ich noch nicht. 
das wehr war früher mal super, da es nun der treffpunkt des schwarzen todes ist, bezweifel ich das man dort gut fischen kann. außerdem mit mehr als 4 mann kann man sich dann nicht mehr bewegen. 
wäre echt für buhnen genug platz für alle, eigentlich immer genug fische da. habe gestern vom fahrrad aus einige steigzeichen gesehen. unterhalb der kosterbrücke im wasserschutzgebiet muß man auch keine sorge haben irgendwelche passanten zu haken. wäre mein tipp, wenn woanders bin ich aber auch dabei.

tl suz


----------



## kof (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

schliesse mich allem an.


----------



## suz (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

na dann würd ich doch mal sagen treffpunkt unter der kosterbrücke an dem reiterhof auf der rechten ruhrseite um 10:00 uhr oder magst du lieber um 9:30. früher geht nicht, sorry aber ich schlaf halt gerne vorallem am sonntag. 

tl suz


----------



## kof (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola suz,

schlaf dich aus!

ich werde frueher da sein und am wehr fischen; du findest mich dann um zehn an den buhnen unter der bruecke.

damit wir uns nicht missverstehen: du meinst die buhnen in fliessrichtung rechts, also stiepeler seite?! dort am reiterhof mit angeschlossenem cafe direkt unter der bruecke?!

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

morgen kof,

ich glaube wir meinen eine unterschiedliche brücke, du meinst ruhrbrücke (b51) wo wir uns zum wedeln getroffen haben, ich meine die nächste brücke flußaufwärts die kosterbrücke in der nähe der turbine. auf der einen ruhrseite ist das teatrix (nettes spanisches restaurant, ein kleiner campingplatz, und ich glaube ein kanuverein) auf der anderen seite (auf der wir uns treffen) ist ein reiterhof direck unter der brücke dort kann man auch parken. 
Der freund den du mitbringst hat der einen jahresschein oder ist der im verein? diese strecke ist nicht für tagesscheine erlaubt, wenn nicht müßen wir uns was anders ausdenken...

tl suz


----------



## suz (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ja genau wie du es beschrieben hast, schau mal in deine pn.

tl suz


----------



## fritte (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So, da Kof und suz scheinbar keine Interesse haben etwas zu tippen, bzw. noch Minne dienste schieben müssen, werde ich dieses mal übernehmen.
Wir haben uns heute morgen um 10 Uhr an der Ruhr getroffen und konnte eine Malerische Landschaft an der Turbine beangeln.
Wetter war ja klasse, Wasserstand schon extrem niedrig 1,22m
Es wurde mit Nymphe und Trockenfliege gefischt.
Leider war es heute nicht so von Erfolg gekrönt, Suz konnte zwei kleine Döbel verhaften mehr leider auch nicht.
Wir sind bis um 2 Uhr am Wasser gewesen und hatten eine Menge spaß auch wenn der Erfolg mal wieder auf der Strecke blieb.
Nach dieser "Pleite" bin ich heute abend noch einmal ans Wasser gefahren und Suz gesellte sich später noch dazu.
Diesmal in die Buhnen unterhalb der Hattingen Brücke und was soll ich sagen, ich habe meine ersten Fische mit der Fliege fangen können.
3 Döbel davon zwei so 18-20 cm und einen ca 35cm.
Zwar keine Riesen, aber meine ersten auf Fliege bzw. Selbstgebunde Fliege|stolz:

Jetzt werde ich mich morgen erst einnmal ran setzen und noch ein paar Fliegen Binden, denn habe noch ein paar Lücken gefunden die gefüllt werden müssen.
Gruß
Carsten


----------



## kof (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

ja es war sehr nett gestern... sonnig, fischfrei und so weiter ;-)

danke an suz und carsten für das "guiding", jetzt finde ich mich einigermassen zurecht.

@carsten:
na denn mal herzlichsten glückwunsch zu deinen ersten visjes auf fliege!

bitte beim näxten mal kurz bescheid geben, gerade abends sollte ne stunde immer mal gehen. habe dir gerade meine mobilfunkNo. per pn geschickt.

cheers,
marc


----------



## fritte (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Marc,

mail erhalten und Nr gespeichert.
Heute war es nur ein kleiner Döbel, solltes mal in den Abedstunden ans Wasser, zurzeit ist es auch für die Fische zu warm.
Das Wasser Kocht ja schon fast.
Aber die Döbel sind gut auf und abends gut unterwegs.


----------



## kof (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

yo carsten,

habe gerade deine sms gesehen.

nett, dass ihr gestern an mich gedacht habt... habe die sms gerade erste gelesen, hatte mein mobiltelefon im suff verlegt ;-)

irgendwie ist mein zeigefinger fratze; mache jetzt ein paar tage pause.
wenn ihr könnt, bin ich am kommenden wochenende gerne dabei.

cheerio,
marc


----------



## suz (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo zusammen,

wochenende kann ich noch nicht zusagen. evt. könnte sonntag abend was gehen, da sollten wir aber auch nochmal das wetter abwarten.
Bei mir sieht es vor dem urlaub eher schlecht mit der zeit aus. sorry 
danach geht aber wieder alles. würd mit euch beiden dann auch mal gerne zur lenne fahren. ist richtig schön da. 

tl suz


----------



## kof (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi.

1. wochenende: schreib einfach ne sms

2. lenne: gerne & jederzeit

@carsten: wie schauts mit dir am WE aus?

cheers


----------



## fritte (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi,

meinet wegen könnten wir immer gehen, wenn die arbeit nicht wäre 
am we, weiß ich noch nicht, wegen dem wetter, ansonsten könnten wir es gerne mal am Sonntag abend in den Buhnen probieren.


----------



## kof (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi carsten,

musst mir nur ein paar trockenfliegen leihen....

ich werde an einem tag zu rhein fahren und einen tag an der ruhr fischen.

gruss,
marc

p.s. was issn mit dem wetter? ist doch gut so


----------



## fritte (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ne nicht wirklich, bei dem Regen kriegst die Trockenfliege doch nicht schön raus.
Vorallem sind dann kaum bis gar keine Insekten unterwegs die man Imitieren will kann oder wie auch immer.
Werde mich morgen mal wieder ein wenig hin setzen und noch zwei drei binden, bringe dir gerne welche mit.
Bin nur nicht so der Perfekte Binder


----------



## kof (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

... hab verstanden.

dann bind` doch gleich ein paar nympfen, das weter soll kagge bleiben. ;-)

gruss
marc


----------



## suz (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo ihr beiden hätte sonntag ab 17:00 uhr zeit  wie sieht es bei euch aus?
wenn das wetter nicht so mitspielt können wir uns ja bei mir treffen zum tüddeln...
schreibt mal ob ihr zeit habt

tl suz


----------



## kof (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moins,

rede gleich mal mit anna und melde mich im laufe des vormittages.

cheers


----------



## fritte (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mahlzeit,

hy Jungs, ich werde es wohl heute nicht schaffen ans Wasser zu kommen.
Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, werden es wohl nachholen müssen.
Wünsche euch beiden aber viel spaß


----------



## kof (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moins,

wie schauts denn mittwoch abend aus?

hast jemand zeit & lust ein stuendchen zu wedeln?

cheers
marc


----------



## suz (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hallo zusammen,

so ich melde mich dann mal für 2,5 wochen ab. werde die schuppenträger in italien ein wenig ägern. 
sobald wir wieder alle im lande sind sollten wir die lenne mal in angriff nehmen...

tl suz


----------



## kof (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola suz,

viel spässken und erfolg.

der lenneplan klingt super... ich komme grad vom rhein und rate mal, was ich gefangen habe...

cu,
marc


----------



## fritte (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hey kof, 

darf ich raten???
Ich denke mal ne menge Luft oder etwa deinen ersten, und wenn ja, dann ganz alleine?
Wie schaut es aus, vieleicht je,amd ,it lust und zeit am we wedeln zu gehen?
Suz, bestell deiner holden schöne grüße und viel spaß im Urlaub.


----------



## kof (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola

also ich kann:

morgen ab nachmittags
samstag nachmittags bis abends
sonntag morgens

@ fritte:
wir telefonieren morgen ohnehin


----------



## suz (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

werde am WE auf jedefall fischen, aber 1600 km gen süden in castel di sangro und dort die forellen ärgern....
sobald ich wieder da bin nehmen wir uns die lenne vor, und spätestens da wird kof dann seinen ersten flyfisch bekommen. 
also bis dahin viel erfolg euch beiden. 

@all:
es hatten sich doch noch einige mehr fürs fliegenfischen in hattingen interessiert, wo seit ihr jetzt alle hin. alle das fliegenfischen drangegeben? oder liegts an uns dreien, haben wir jemanden auf den schlips getreten? 

so bis in 2 wochen dann...

tl suz


----------



## pipifax (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

nein ,keinesfalls hat jemand irgendwem auf die Füße getreten,

ist nur so, das ich keinen Jahresschein für die Ruhr habe und ich dann einige Stellen als Tagesscheininhaber nicht beangeln darf.

Wenn es euch aber nichts ausmacht einen "Tagesscheinmöchtegernflyfifischer" dabei zu haben, komme ich gern überall hin.:m

Am kommenden Samstag bin ich mit meinem Dad in Arnsberg, dort hat der ansässige Fischereiverein die Pforten zum Tag der offenen Tür geöffnet und da gibt es bestimmt 1a Infos,

dazu kommt noch so eine Art Angelflohmarkt, wo man eventuell das eine oder andere Schnäppchen machen kann.

Das ich am Sonntag meistens schon beschäftigt bin, liegt daran, das ich immer noch zum Wurftreff gehe und fleißig wedeln übe.#6

So, genug gequatscht, hoffe wir kommen mal zusammen.

P.S. hat jemand was von Ichtyo gehört ?

Gruß aus EN,  Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Sobald meine Flifi Ausrüstung komplett ist bin ich dabei #6


----------



## kof (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@all:

ich denke wir haben neulich mal an der vereinsstrecke gefischt, da sonst niemand sein kommen zugesagt hatte.... das ist keine gezielt eingesetzte massnahme, um sich irgendwelcher leute zu entledigen... ;-)

ich sehe es so, dass ich an sich fast lieber auf der wiese werfen will als zu fischen, da ich mich dann aufs werfen und nichts aufs fischen kontentriere  und einfach mehr lerne. das schliesst fischen (dann in der tageskartenstrecke, die auch net soo schlecht ist) natuerlich nicht aus!

also: alle, die bock haben kommen, das programm wird dann entsprechend zusammengebastelt. 

@pipifax:
habe weder von ichtyo, noch von camouflage, noch von wem sonst was gehört... kommt ichtyo nicht mehr zum wurftreff?!

cheers
marc

noch eins: wir können uns gerne mal am rhein treffen bzw da gemeinsam hinfahren... ich liebe diesen bach einfach.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mit welcher Schnurklasse fischt ihr eigentlich derzeit in der Ruhr ?

Wollte mir eine #5/6er Rute kaufen - wenn ich hier Rhein lese seit ihr aber doch vielleicht schon bei #7/8er.


----------



## fritte (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mit einer 5/6 Rute bist du bestens dabei.
Es sei denn, du willst mit den dicken Streamern auf die Hechte gehen.
Werde jetzt gleich losfahren und mir ne neue combo zulegen, da ich meine alte gebrauchte um 8 cm unfreiwillig gekürzt habe und mir es jetzt an dynamik fehlt.

Zum Treffen, zum Fischen gehen kann man sich fast immer spontan treffen, aber um zu Üben, sollten wir schon ein paar Leute sein.
Wenn Günni wieder dabei ist, der es einem wirklich gut zeigt, macht es sehr viel spaß.
Außerdem kann man bei den Treffen wirklich mal schauen, auch wenn man noch keine Rute hat, wie einem welche liegt, ggf. schnüre testen um zu schauen welche Rute mit welcher schnur gut läuft, übers Binden quatschen usw.
Es war auch geplant das man sich mal zwischendurch vieleicht am Vereinsheim trifft oder so trifft und gemeinschaftlich bindet.
Dabei kann man auch gut sehen wo und wie man sich weiterentwickelt hat. und kann vergleichen wie weit die anderen sind bzw. geübt haben.
das ist aber meine Meinung


----------



## pipifax (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

@ kof,  nein, ichtyo habe ich nicht mehr gesehen beim Wurftreff.

@fritte, das mit dem Binden habe ich noch gar nicht versucht, bin aber auf der Suche nach einem Hobby für den Winter.

Bekommt man auch so eine Art Tageskarte für den Rhein, oder nur Jahresscheine?

Am Rhein soll ja eine Menge gehen mit der Fliege.

Bis dann, Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tageskarte 10€ ( gilt für 3 Tage )
Jahreskarte 34€


----------



## pipifax (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach auch,

das ist ja mal eine schnelle Bedienung, Danke

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi frank,

nicht dass ichtyo in seiner wohnung liegt und sich die nachbarn über den komischen geruch wundern ***g (böhse, sorry)

der rhein ist sicher immer noch ein top-wasser, allerdings springen dir die fische da auch nicht (mehr) in den kescher, diese erfahrung habe ich dieses jahr leider viel zu oft machen müssen.

gruss,
marc


----------



## fritte (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Stimmt, das höre ich jedes mal von dir!
Du hast entweder die falschen Stellen oder aber die Fische sind doch recht wählerisch geworden.
Deshalb gleich mal ab in die Buhnen und noch eine Runde werfen.
Werde erst so gegen 19 Uhr dort sein, muß erstmal was essen


----------



## ichtyo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Jungens, 

da isser wieder!!!  War rund 900 km von hier in Dänemark, habe mit meiner besseren Hälfte Urlaub gemacht,.....natürlich nicht ohne zu angeln!!  Ok, Ok, angeln....., nicht Flifischen!!! Aber der Hering.......!!!! Es ist einfach zu verlockend,.....und lecker!!!

Und, wie sieht es aus, noch alles fit im Schritt, soweit???

Werde am Freitag abend mal wieder mit meinem Nachbarn ein wenig auf Aal gehen!!
Das Wasser der Ruhr steht hervorragend zum Flifischen, mal sehen, vielleicht Samstag früh...!!!

Gruß ichtyo|wavey:


----------



## kof (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ichtyo- WB

wo in DK wart ihr denn?

meine cheffin und ich sind auch dänemarkbegeistert, kommen da dieses jahr leider nicht hin ;-(

cheers
marc


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bekomme am Samstag eine Fliegencombo geliehen, könnte dann demnächst auch mal abends zum wedeln kommen.


----------



## kof (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ja dann haben wir ja samstag nachmittag was vor, oder?

;-)


----------



## fritte (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Mädels, außer 2 Kleinen Döbeln ging gestern nicht viel.
Da ich jetzt schon wieder zu hause bin, werde ich gleich noch mal das Wasser aufsuchen und schauen was sich so machen läßt.
Ich hoffe am Samstag ist das Wetter gut, so das wir ans Wasser kommen


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hol mir die Combo an der Lenne ab, werd wohl dort dann auch kurz probewedeln. 

war gestern mit der leichten Spinne -> eine Forelle und ein Barsch schwimmen wieder


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Nabend Männers der fliegenden Leine 
Wer von euch war denn letzen Sonntag in Menden bei Uwe,,,,,?? 
Sorry erstmal vorstellen ,,, bin der Sascha 28 und komme aus Bönen habe Verlobte und zwei Kids , bin gelegentlich beim Wurftreff und auch noch Neuling des Fliegenfischens . Ihr seit ja ne interssante Gemeinschaft hört sich gut an was ihr schon so gemacht habt bzgl. des Fischens . ich bin letzten Sonntag erst um 11:00 in Menden erschienen , fahre aber jetzt sonntag nach Witten und bekomme endlich meine bestellte Leine von Uwe . Wie gesagt bin auch Neuling und war dieses Jahr auch noch nicht mit der Fliege am Wasser ... hätte aber interesse euch mal etwas zu beschnuppern ... @pippifax waren wir nicht mal mit Reiner zusammen an deren kleinen Teich in Menden wo der Rand des Teiches noch gefrohren war ???? na ja schreibt mal was lg Sascha:vik:


----------



## kof (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi sascha.

bisher haben wir bis auf drei "veranstaltungen" nicht viel auf die reihe bekommen; bis auf günni & suz sind wir alle im anfängerstadium.

wasm man sagen kann ist dass die leutz, die sich bisher zusammengefunden haben, alle sehr, sehr korrekt sind.

suz ist grad im urlaub, günni ist recht verplant.

es kann sein, dass ich samstag nachmittag an der ruhr werfen / fischen gehe, werde entsprechendes hier bekannt geben.
sonntag morgen will ich wohl zum rhein, die zander locken.

wer sich anschliessen mag: gerne.

ach ja: beim wurftreff war ich noch nie, soll wohl sehr gut sein.

cheerio,
marc


----------



## pipifax (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

@ Sascha, nee, kann nicht sein, weil ich Rainer erst beim Wurftreff kennengelernt habe.
Du bist der, der später kam und hast links neben mir gestanden ? Ich bin der große Dicke:q, war mit meiner Tochter dort, die habe ich schon infiziert#6

Also sehen wir uns am Sonntag in Witten?

Bis dann ,

Gruß Frank


----------



## ichtyo (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ Marc

Wir waren in Nordwestjütland, in Vrist, ganz in der Nähe von Thyboron, Lemvig und Holstebro - einfach nur geil!!!

cu ichtyo


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bingo der Bin ich #6
Ja ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall in Witten dann können wir ne Runde quaken ..... wie lange wedelst du denn schon ,, erst ,, ? Ich habe Anfang des Jahres angefangen mit  der Fliegenrute . Und ich möchte jetzt so langsam mal ans Wasser und dort etwas wedeln . Hoffentlich gibt es morgen keinen Wolkenbruch  na denn sag ich mal bis morgen..


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ Kof 

Ja der Wurftreff ist echt zu empfehlen die Jungens haben schon ein paar Tricks drauf und Übermitteln einem das Zusammenspiel von Theorie und Praxis echt klasse ... ich bin anfangs jedes mal , also jeden Sonntag dort gewesen .
Im Moment kann ich aber nur sporalisch mal teilnehmen was echt schade ist .. aber Arbeit geht nunmal vor wenn man Familie hat , dann muß der Rubel rollen ,net war.. 
Aber angesteckt bin ich auf jeden Fall vom Fliegenfischen, zumindest schon mal von den Trockenübungen ..... Das hier alle wohl sehr korrekt sind kann ich mir gut vorstellen .


----------



## kof (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

es mag sein, dass ich morgen auch erscheine.

erkennungszeichen:
ungepflegtes äusseres, schwarzes base-cap ;-)

das steht und fällt allerdings alles damit, ob meine cheffin mich morgen von der leine lässt.

so long,
marc


----------



## pipifax (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

lange nix von euch gelesen Männers, alles im Lot ?

Was macht die Wedelei.


Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tach.

jo irgendwie ist hier sommerloch.

ich bin nachher 2 stündchen werfen.

falls jemand interesse hat => PN

cheerio


----------



## suz (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

so hallo zusammen
melde mich dann mal aus meinem urlaub zurück....

wenn jemand lust zu fischen hat kurze pn, oder auch gerne mal wieder ein treffen organisieren. wasserstand sieht ja gut aus.

tl suz


----------



## fritte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mahlzeit,

Morgen Suz und meiner ener wieder einmal los, wer Lust hat!!!
Ist aber diesmal nur Vereinsintern, da wir zur Turbine wollen


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wann geht ihr denn ?
Morgens ?


----------



## fritte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So wie es aussieht morgens um 9 Uhr


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Könnt ich vielleicht schaffen - sind zu einem Brunch eingeladen -
Buhnenseite ?


----------



## fritte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Jo, also dirket vor deiner Tür!!!
Werde ggf. morgen früh sonst bescheid geben wenn sich was ändern sollte.
Treffen dann am Kanu verein oder direkt in den Buhnen


----------



## kof (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

chris hatte grad einen döbel + 1 verloren auf ne red tag.

ich habe -wie üblich- versagt... ;-)

muss sehen, ob ich das morgen schaffe.

zusammengefasst:
09:00 am ruderverein an den 7 hämmern (oder wie des da heisst?)

bin morgen früh wach und melde mich morgen hinreichend früh.


JIHAD!
marc

p.s. habe heute meine ersten 4 fliegen selbstgebunden. da ist ein clouser minnow dabei, der richtig gut aussieht....


----------



## fritte (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Na dann hat dir der Chris ja mal gezeigt wie das geht 
Aber die meisten Döbel habe ich entweder auf Redtag oder Royal Wulf gehabt.
Irgendwie stehen de darauf.
Du hast schon richtig erkannt, zu den 7 Hämmern wollen wir.
Hoffe das auch alles klappt.
Meld dich mal, habe nen Angebot erhlaten was interessant ist.


----------



## kof (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

angebot?


----------



## kof (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

*ping*

bekommen wir mal wieder ein treffen hin? vorschläge?


----------



## fritte (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Von mir aus gerne!!!!
Werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, das es immer bei den selben leuten bleibt.


----------



## pipifax (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,


das werden wir wohl ändern können|supergri,

wie sieht es bei euch morgen aus ?

Könnte mir einen Tagesschein besorgen und nach Hattingen kommen?


Bis denn Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi pipifax.

sry für die späte antwort...

wir gehen nachher nach hattingen auf die tageskartenstrecke.

wenn du lust hast, komm doch einfach dazu, habe dir gerade meine mobileNo per PN geschickt.

cheerio,
makk


----------



## kof (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

to whom it may concern:

wir treffen uns um halb eins am parkplatz an der B51 ruhrbruecke.

cheerio.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

schade gerade erst gelesen  und damit zu spät für mich   #q :c

- schönes Wetter hab ihr auch noch erwischt #6

Lasst mal hören was ging.


----------



## kof (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moins jungs.

war ein herrlicher angeltag gestern, vielen dank!

gruesse,
makk


----------



## kof (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> - schönes Wetter hab ihr auch noch erwischt #6
> 
> .



undvor allem habe ich schön die sonnencreme vergessen ;-(


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Haben uns ja kurz gesehen, hoffe es klappt beim nächstenmal mit der gemeinsamen Wedelei #6

Hast Du denn diesmal was gefangen ? #h


----------



## fritte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Leuts,

endlich haben wir uns mal wieder zum wedeln getroffen!!!!!

Wie immer war es sehr lustig und interessant.

Aufgrund der geringen teilnehmer, hatte man viel platz zum 

werfen.

Es dürften aber ruhig auch mal ein paar andere leute vorbei 

schauen.

Leider hatte Suz wohl keine Zeit gefunden, der ist ja 

sonst immer dabei.

Aber dafür haben wir heute bzw. gestern mal den Pipifax

kennen lernen dürfen.

Der hat auch gleich mal unserem KOF gezeigt, das die 

Ruhr einen guten Döbelbestand hat.

Er konnte gestern 4 Döbel auf seinem Konto verzeichnen.

Man muß sagen, er fischte fast nur mit Naßfliege.

Ich kam erst später dazu, deshalb kann ich auch nur ein Bild 

vom Fisch an der Rute zeigen, wenns denn klappt.

Ich durfte nach meinem ersten Wurf auch direkt einen ca 

25cm Döbel verzeichnen auf Trockenfliege.

Es war ein herrlicher Tag, wir haben uns die Sonne so richtig 

schön gefallen lassen.

Kof wird es best. heut noch merken.

Anbei habe ich noch ein paar Bilder für euch.

Werde vieleicht heut noch einmal gehen, mal schauen wann.


----------



## fritte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Nachtrag:

Nachdem uns Pipifax verlassen mußte, haben wir auch noch 

einmal einen Stellenwechsel unternommen.

Dort haben wir dann auch das Greenhorn getroffen.

Wir waren an der Turbine, davon habe ich nur das letzte Bild 

mit gepostet.

Dort konnte ich noch einen mitte 30er Döbel auf der 

Trockenen überlisten.

Leider mußte dabei meine Fliege dran glauben.:c

Habe dann gestern erstmal direkt ein paar neue gebunden

Wie man sehen konnte, bei uns gibt es keine 

Kleidungsvorschriften oder gar zwang.

Möchte aber Farina speziell noch einmal offiziel hiermit 

Einladen.

Denn hier kannst auch gut auf Hechte gehen.

Ansonsten könntest uns einsteigern gerne mal ein paar 

Wurftipps geben.

Bis später mal


----------



## kof (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

und da ich nie was fange, lasse ich demnäxt das tackle zuhause, somit bleibt dann mehr platz im rucksack für eure getränke & sonnencreme ;-)


----------



## Farina (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



fritte schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Wie man sehen konnte, bei uns gibt es keine
> 
> Kleidungsvorschriften oder gar zwang.


 
Man siehts|abgelehn

Danke für die Einladung, aber ich fische nur auf Edelfische.

Farina


----------



## fritte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

??????????????

Hechte?????????????????????????????

Forellen sind ja auch da!!!!!

Wenn man weiß wie, wirds auch hinhauen.

Aber nun gut, wer nicht will der hat schon.

Habe mich schon so gefreut, vieleicht mal ne neue rute wedeln zu können.

Nichts desto trotz, wer mag, ist immer gerne eingeladen.


----------



## pipifax (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

so, da ich nun auch ausgeschlafen (gääähn) und wieder fit bin, möchte ich euch erst einmal für eure Einladung und für den herrlichen Angeltag danken#6.

Habe mir so den Nacken verbrannt, das ich nicht wußte wie ich liegen soll |uhoh:.

Aber wenn kof demnächst sein Tackle zu Hause läßt, haben wir ja alles dabei :g :m.

Hat ´ne Menge Spaß gemacht und es war echt klasse , nette Leute wie euch zu treffen.

Hoffe darauf, das wir das schnellstens wiederholen ,

und so verbleibe ich mit rotem Nacken und dick eingecremten Gesicht,

bis die Tage ,

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola frank,

you ´re welcome!

nach uebereinstimmender meinung aller beteiligten bist du einfach ein richtig sympathischer kerl => also dringend wiederholen das ganze.

schliesslich bist du auch jemand von dem man lernen kann, wie fische fangen geht!

ich habe beschlossen, mir eine 8.6" in klasse 4 zu besorgen, alleine der döbel wegen; wahrscheinlich werde ich selber bauen.

anyway; ich habe an wochenende zumindestens an einem tag immer zeit....

am kanal soll man z Zt ganz gut barsche fangen... ein paar kleine streamer an ner klasse 6 das hat was ;-)

@angelgreenhorn:
ich  habe natuerlich geblanked => s.o.

cheers
der wasserträger


----------



## fritte (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Naja, den Kanalschein habe ich ja auch noch 

Wann wo wie warum, alles egal, hauptsache wieder am Wasser.

Mußte vorhin aufgrund des harten Windes abbrechen.

Aber die Fische sind noch alle wohl auf und tanzen schön um meine Fliegen rum.

Ab und an hat sich zwar einer dran verirrt, aber das muß besser werden:g#6


----------



## pipifax (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Danke , Danke, Danke , so viel Lob auf einmal :m

bin schon ganz rot ,

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Nabend Männers:q
Ihr erfolgreichen Jäger der fliegenden Leine :::#6
Da habt ihr ja nen echt schönen Tag gehabt mit reichlich Fischkontakt ,,,, Glückwünsche und liebe Grüße an Frank,,,, wenn ihr euch nocheinmal alle trefft , dann bin ich sofern ich die Zeit finde auch dabei . Ich muß mir aber auch wie der Frank ,,Pipifax,, ne Tageskarte kaufen .. 

@ Pipifax ,, ich habe noch nicht wirklich viel für die geplante AAlnacht vorbereiten können , bin aber am Ball . 

Liebe Grüße @ all 
Sascha:vik:


----------



## kof (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@sascha:
wäre nett, wenn du mal vorbeischauen könntest.

@all
vielleicht hackt hier jeder mal rein, wann er / sie / es zeit hat.

ideal wäre es, nen kalender im web zu haben, auf den jeder zugreifen kann um freie / verplante timeslots einzutragen.

suche gleich mal nach so etwas.

cheerio,
makk


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Guten Morgen 
Ich bin sofort dabei wenn ihr euch mal wieder trefft , jetzt Samstag und nächsten Samstag muß ich leider arbeiten , aber diesen Sonntag vielleicht ,wollte eigendlich zum Wurftreff aber Wasser wäre mir natürlich lieber ...muß dann nur früh genug bescheid wissen , da ich mir dann ein ticket kaufen muß. lg sascha


----------



## kof (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

wenn ihr die idee mit nem kalender gut finden solltet: 
nach grobem ueberschlag kommen einige dinge in frage, wie etwa:

- google calendar:
http://www.google.com/googlecalendar/new.html

- http://www.calendarhub.com/

- oder halt der "dotmac" account von nem kumpel, wenn´s ihm recht ist.

feedback?

cheerio,
makk


----------



## Klaus-a. (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zusammen,

da Hattingen nicht weit entfernt für mich ist,komme ich auch mal zum Fliegenfischen.

Nicht hinschauen bin auch anfänger.

Und auf der suche nach den richtigen Fiegen zu fangen an der Ruhr.


----------



## kof (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi klaus,

wir sind alle anfänger... schau also gerne mal rein!

was fliegenmuster angeht:
ich fische ja nur welche, die nicht fangen ;-)

pipifax, fritte, günni & suz können dir sicher helfen.

cheers
makk


----------



## fritte (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Servus Klaus, lange nichts von dir gehört.

Wäre nett wenn auch mal vorbei kommen würdest, dann schauen wir gerne mal obs mit 

den Fischen Klappt 

Bin heute aber auch mal Schneider geblieben und gestern nur 2 kleinere Döbel.

Aber nicht jeder Tag ist Fangtag und heute hatte ich auch nur ne Stunde Zeit.


----------



## pipifax (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

bin zwar am Samstag bis zum Mittag arbeiten, würde aber gern mit meinem Vater nochmal die schöne Strecke besuchen, an der wir waren.

@ all, ist vielleicht jemand dabei, so von mittag bis abends

@ kof,  würde dir auch´ne Fliege mitbringen die fängt :q,

also wie wär´s ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bin bestimmt dabei.
Kommt aber drauf an, wie bzw. ob ich arbeiten muß.
Ansonsten gerne, und es wird hoffentlich auch wieder dann gefangen und zwar von allen!!!!


----------



## kof (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

goede navond,

samstag nachmittag geht es auch für mich, ergo: bin dabei....

habe in dieser woche fleissig gebunden; ich hoffe mal, dass da ein paar waffen dabei sind. ansonsten - danke, frank ;-)

falls alle stricke reissen:

plan B

**g wir können uns ja hier nochmals abstimmen, wann es wo losgeht.

cheerio,
#makk

frank: gehst du sonntach zum wufftreff? wie es aussieht, könnte auch das mal klappen ;-)


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Könnte bei mir auch gehen - 
Tagesstrecke unterhalb der neuen Brücke ?  

Die Fliege kann ich auch gebrauchen, an der Ruhr mit der Fliegenrute bin ich noch ein echter Kof


----------



## pipifax (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

@kof, dann hoffe ich mal das du den Geschmack dr Döbel getroffen hast:m

Wurftreff am Sonntag geht leider nicht, da ich mit Tochter beim Wettkampf in Menden bin.

@angelgreenhorn, Fliege ist kein Problem, sollten wir hinkriegen das du nicht lange kof äääääh ich meine Schneider bleibst:q:m

Ansonsten würde ich sagen, bis Samstag , melde mich wegen der Uhrzeit nochmal.

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

jaja... ich habe nicht ge-blank-ed, ich habe ge-kof-ed ;-)

verfolge derweil fussball magels bild mal am volksempfänger **g

was wollt ihr trinken, muss ja schliesslich den rucksack voll bekommen ?!


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zusammen 
Morgen kann ich nicht , ich bin bis 14:00 am arbeiten und mein Weibchen geht um 17:00 wünsche euch  viel viel spass und Erfolg im vorraus ... 
lg. Sascha


----------



## Klaus-a. (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



fritte schrieb:


> Servus Klaus, lange nichts von dir gehört.
> 
> Wäre nett wenn auch mal vorbei kommen würdest, dann schauen wir gerne mal obs mit
> 
> ...



Ich bin jetzt ab Sonntag zwei Wochen an der Ostsee Urlaub  und ein wenig Fischen :q,melde mich wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## kof (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

wir sind morgen unterwegs.... ab spätem mittag ca.

wer lust hat ...


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tagesstrecke unterhalb der neuen Brücke ? 

Weiss noch nicht genau, ob es klappt. 
Bekommen morgen noch Baumaterial geliefert. Die kommen hoffentlich vorher 

#h


----------



## kof (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola,

ja, wir werden an der tageskartenstrecke unterhalb sein.

gruss,
marc


----------



## fritte (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

so, fahre jetzt zum treffpunkt.
Bin mal gespannt wer alles am Start ist.
Werde gleich mal meine neue Rute testen:k:vik:
Hoffe das wird richtig spaßig mit der Mannschaf
t


----------



## fritte (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Und wieder ist ein Treffen vorbei

Es waren diesmal 2 leute mehr mit im Boot, das Greenhorn hat es mal endlich geschafft

vorbei zu schauen und Pipifaxes Pa war auch am start.

Finde, der bekommt hier nur den Namen Faxe 

Es war ein sehr schöner Tag, der nur nicht mit wirklich Fisch gekrönt wurde.

Aber es ging uns ja eh mehr ums gemeinsame Werfen, Ruten testen usw.

Aber ausdauernd waren eigentlich alle.

Wir haben von 14.30 - 19 Uhr gewedelt, danach eine Futterpause eingelegt und bis 

22.30 Uhr weiter geworfen.

Es war mal wieder ein wirklich tolles Treffen mit super Leuten.

Bilder werden noch Folgen.

Gehe gleich erst einmal ne Runde ans Wasser :k


----------



## kof (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ja, es war sehr nett.

und der kof hat sogar garncht ge-kof-ed .. ;-)

wir sollten für das näxte mal ggfs mal ueber ne andere strecke nachdenken, zB eine buhnenstrecke am rhein?!

cheers
marc

@ carsten:
wir machen gerade housekeeping ;-(
werdemich nachher mleden, falls ich mich für ne stunde hier loseisen kann....


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Dann muss ich ja jetzt auch mal an der Ruhr etwas mit der Fliegenrute fangen 

Marc was hat sich denn erbarmt und Dich ge-ent-kof-ed  

Fand es auch #6


----------



## kof (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ecki,

habe dich an PN`ed ....

es war ein barsch von ca 57 cm ;-)
















.... ne, gelogen, handlang war er.

cheers
marc


----------



## pipifax (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

bin wieder on, nach kleineren Problemen mit dem Router,

(Dank an 007:g),

Muß sagen, war wieder mal super mit euch.

Mein Dad war total aus dem Häuschen, hat am Sonntag noch ´ne feuchte Hose gehabt.

Freuen uns auf´s Nächstemal, Idee mit dem Rhein ist gar nicht so übel.

Bis dahin,

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tagchen.

in der tat eine rundrum super nette truppe.

zum thema rhein:
jetzt sollten so langsam mal die zander abends ins flache in den buhnenfeldern kommen ... dort kann man ohne probleme mit leichterem gerät fischen ... zumindest mit meiner sechser rute passt das.

wenn also wer lust hat, immer her mit anregungen.

cheers
marc


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wie sieht es denn mit den Bilder aus ? zu Carsten blinzel


----------



## fritte (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So Ihr Nörgler, hier kommen ja die Bilder 
Bin nicht eher dazu gekommen und habe schon fast wieder keine Zeit.
Bilder werden heute mal Ohne jegliche Beschreibung abgeliefert.
Nur eins, ich Finde die Landschaft immer noch klasse


----------



## fritte (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

und noch ein Paar Bilder


----------



## fritte (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

:vik:und hier das Letzte Bild:vik:


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bestens Carsten #6

Hattest bestimmt ( fast ) keine Zeit, weil Du Fliegen baden musstest ?


----------



## kof (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tagchen.

geht jemand von euch am WE fischen?

wenn ja, wo?

wir werden wohl morgen endlich mal zum rhein, ist aber noch net fix.

cheers
marc


----------



## pipifax (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

bekommen am WE Besuch, versuche aber am Sonntag nach Menden zum Wurftreff zu fahren.

Werde leider nicht zum angeln kommen.

Zu allem Überfluss muß ich morgen auch noch eine Baustelle besichtigen,

also bis dann,

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola frank.

lass uns heute abend mal telefonieren; habe schon bock, endlich mal zum wuFftreff mitzukommen.

cheerio,
makk


----------



## falke (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo kof,warum gehst du eigentlich noch zum fischen an die Ruhr ,du fängst doch sowieso nie was mit der Fliegenrute.


----------



## fritte (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Falke,

aus deinen ganzen (3) Nachrichten, entnehme ich, das die Ruhr deiner Meinung absolut unfischbar ist. Nunm, da muß ich dir aber wiedersprechen, denn hier gibt es durchaus große Fische nur wegen ggf. unvermögen sollte man nicht auf ein Gewässer schließen, das dort nichts zu holen wäre.
Es wäre richtiger zu sagen, die Ruhr ist ein nicht einfacher bzw. anspruchsvollerer Fluß, den man erst einmal kennenlernen muß, denn Fluß ist noch lange nicht Fluß.
Jedes Gewässer hat seine Macken und tücken, doch nicht jeder Fluß liegt einem.


----------



## kof (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

wegen wessen unvermögen?! ;-)

ich meine ich bin immerhin der erfinder des serien-blankens, das hat ja auch was.

btw - ich glaube falke will nur bisschen trollen; schaut so aus, als haette christian sich seiner credentials erinnert ;-)

guten tach auch.

cheerio,
makk


----------



## falke (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Fritte,ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das kof ja super werfen kann,aber wenig bis gar keinen Fisch fängt.Ich dagegen fange ja hier da mal ein paar kleine Döbel.Und Feedern kann er auch nicht.


----------



## pipifax (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

haben wir nicht schon genug Leute hier im Board, die "rumtrollen" ?

Kann so etwas überhaupt nicht verstehen, was soll denn sowas ?

Gruß pipifax


----------



## falke (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Dann sind wir fast alle beisammen.Wie sieht es denn mit WE und Ruhr aus?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So Jungs - bin ein paar Tage in Bayern - falls ein Treffen stattfindet, wäre mir die Anreise ein wenig zu lang. :q

Bis die Tage |wavey:


P.S. :
Trolle bitte nicht füttern


----------



## kof (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



falke schrieb:


> Hallo Fritte,ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das kof ja super werfen kann,
> ==>> naja geht so. stell mich neben guenni und wir wissen, wer super werfen kann und wer nicht ;-) ....
> 
> aber wenig bis gar keinen Fisch fängt.
> ...



@ pipifax:
falke= christian. wir kennen uns ueber 20 jahre; er darf mir solche dinger reinhauen. ausnahmsweise.

@ ecki:
freiwillig nach bayern?
na denn mal viel spass bei den / mit den barzis ;-)

zu samstach:
ich habe um elf nen termin bei meinem bewährungshelfer, könnte ab ca 13 uhr fischen. wo und wie ist mir egal, da ich den ausgang eh schon kenne. in anderen worten: wo ich blanke iss mir ladde.

cheerio.


----------



## fritte (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Na das sind ja einstellungen hier 
Dachte du wolltes uns nur hinhalten und dann richtig zu schlagen
Am we solls wetter aber weiter so mies bleiben, bei dem Wind, nicht grad das richtig zum wedeln.
Außerdem werde ich außnahmsweise nicht am Wasser sein, kommt auch mal vor.


----------



## pipifax (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

na Männers, wie war es am Wasser ?

Konntet ihr den einen oder anderen Fisch dazu überreden anzubeißen ?

Lasst mal hören,

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tag frank / others.

samstag an der ruhr:
chris hatte einen döbel, ich meine beiden ersten auf je eine selbstgedrehte fliesche. 
daneben noch einige aktionen auf trockene. 
gegen abend ging garnichts mehr, da offensichtlich die ebbe kurz zuvor eingesetzt hatte (wasser um ~ 35 cm gefallen).

interessanterweise hat chris die ultimative geheimwaffe entdeckt:
5 würfe und heftigst viele agressive bisse, die chris nicht umsetzen konnte, da die fliesche auf nen haihaken gebunden war... 
werde da mal was in meinen geheimlaboratorien auf geeigneten hakengrössen zusammen-synthetisieren und dann wird unter den töbeln aufgeräumt .... 

heute:
rhein. 
haben alles gegeben, sind weit auf ner kiesbank in den bach gewatet und dabei fast auf (ne barbe?) getreten. 
alles versucht, null bisse. dennoch ein toller tag.
habe nebenbei meine watschuhe gehimmelt. 
werde jetzt ne atmungsaktive byxx & neue watpumps kaufen.
die alte neoprene-pelle trage ich dann nur noch bei den fetisch parties im swingerclub ;-).

bis die tage,
makk


----------



## pipifax (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

DER KOF HAT NICHT GEKOFED  :m:m

Unglaublich, wie haste das denn gemacht ?|kopfkrat

Vorher irgendein Betäubungsmittel in die Ruhr gekippt und dann den armen Fisch wider seines Willens an den Haken gedreht ?

Oder so richtig gefangen ?|supergri

Wie auch immer , herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## falke (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Jungs,ich war auch erstaunt,aber es stimmt mit den Döbeln diesmal hab ich die Klatsche bekommen.Wie Kof schon sagte wir arbeiten an einer Geheimwaffe,nur soviel es hat mit den Kühen zu tun.


----------



## pipifax (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Schwarze Fliegen ??|kopfkrat

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi frank.

nein, keine schwarzen fliegen ;-)

ich tüddle mal ein paar von den mustern; wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fischen, kann ich ein paar davon rausrücken.

interessant war, dass wir die die ersten fische direkt zwischen den planschenden kühen fingen (bzw. einige bisse hatten)....

chris meint das mit den kühen eher scherzhaft:
einige der kühe haben fröhlich ins wasser gepieselt, während wir angelten ... daher die these, dass die kuhp**** die döbel angelockt hat. 
werden demnächst mit dem traktor & jaucheanhänger anreisen, um die these zu veri - / falsifizieren ***g

btw:
fritte rief gestern abend an ... er hatte sowas wie ne sternstunde: 16 döbel in 1.5h liegen an, herr kaleun...

gruss
marc


----------



## kof (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moinsen.

geht jemand von euch am WE (sonntag) fischen?

gruesse,
marc


----------



## pipifax (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

habe heute meine letzte Schicht gemacht, 3 Wochen Urlaub:vik:,
wollte am Sonntag auf jeden Fall los, sag wo und wann.
Ruhr ? Vielleicht mal Richtung Koster Brücke ?

Bis denn, Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola frank,

lass us heute abend mal telefonieren...

cheerio
marc


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Servus 

hab mir leider aus Bayern Husten, Schnupfen, Heiserkeit, et al. 
mitgebracht. Wenn es bis Sonntag besser sein sollte, trau ich mich mal an's Wasser. 

Ansonsten - Viel Spaaass #6


----------



## kof (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hola.

@ecki:
willkommen zurück in der zivilisation!

wie es ausschaut, werden frank & pappa, sowie ich morgen frueh fischen gehen.

wer mag => gerne!


----------



## pipifax (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

@ecki gute Besserung,schau mal das du fit bist am Sonntag.

Wat is eigentlich mit ichtyo, weiß jemand was ?

Gruß Frank


----------



## falke (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Leute,wie wars gestern an der Ruhr?Hatte am Rhein 5 Barsche und drei saubere Aussteiger.
Sonst nur irre viel Wind,selbst mit der 8er waren nicht mehr als zehn meter drin,war mehr als nur ein mentales Problem.
br


----------



## kof (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ola christian.

waren grad los (fritte, pipifax, et moi).

fritte hatte 3 o. 4 döbel auf ne trockene.
frank hat einen verloren.
ich zwei bisse verkackt (1x nympfe, 1x trocken).

sind total nass geworden und haben nur ca 2 h gefischt.

barsche am rhein=> hafenausfahrt & nympfe oder streamer?

gruesse an susi,
makk


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Sorry Jungs - wäre gern mitgekommen, bin aber noch nicht so weit auf dem Damm. Komplett nass werden, wäre sicher auch nicht hilfreich gewesen.

Petri zu den Döbeln #6


----------



## fritte (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ola,

habe mich heute morgen kurz entschlossen auch dort zu erscheinen.
Des war auch für mich ganz gzt so, denn ich hatte ne Menge Spaß an meinem #3 Rütchen. Und so klein waren die ersten 2 gar nicht.
Habe heute aber mal keine Lust gehabt Fotos zu machen.
Muß gleich mal wieder ein paar Fliegen binden, denn ich habe meine fängigen zum Schluß im Baum hängen lassen.
Wie schon geschrieben, bin ich wie immer mit der Trockenen unterwegs gewesen.

Ecki, beim nächsten mal biste aber mal wieder mit am start


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Dem Herrn der Döbel kann ich doch nix abschlagen 

Freu mich schon drauf, wieder mit Euch zu wedeln. :vik:


----------



## pipifax (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

na wat is denn hier los ?
War heute morgen am Vereinsteich, schöne Forellen sind gestiegen, konnte aber keine dazu überreden, mit mir nach Hause zu kommen.
Habe ein wenig experimentiert mit versch. Vorfächern, aber bei dem Wetter unterlässt man ab 10.00 Uhr am besten jede Bewegung.

Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, wollte am Samatag je nach Wasserstand mal zur Lenne.

Also, schwitzt nicht soviel,

Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi frank.

samstach könnte ich zeit fuer die lenne haben ... 

wann und wie soll das ganze denn abgehen?!

könnte morgen nachmittag mal durchklingeln, überleg dir mal was.

gruesse,
marc


----------



## fritte (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Also Mädels, ich kann nicht.
Frau hat geburtstag da bekomm ich dann nicht nur die Gelb-Rote Karte sondern auch noch den Koffer in die Hand.
Falls ihr fahren solltet, laßt mal ein paar Bilder hier im Board rum gehen und schreibt mal was nettes.
Gehe jetzt noch ein wenig die Döbel ärgern


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mein Weib hat zwar erst am Sonntag Burzeltag - aber entweder wir sind am Wochenende gar nicht da oder am Samstag in Vorbereitungen für eine kleine Feier = leider bin ich auch raus. 
|bla: 

Hoffe ihr könnt an der Lenne bei angenehmen Wasserstand ein paar Forellen und Äschen überlisten. #6


----------



## pipifax (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

@ fritte / greenhorn    Viel Spaß euch beiden am WE :m,

ich meine Äsche ist noch bis Jahresende gesperrt, werden mal sehen was uns an die Leine geht, wenn´s denn klappt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## egli_76 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zusammen,

mit Freude lese ich von einem Flifi-Treff in Hattingen. 

In Sache Fliegenfischen bin ich noch Frischling und suche eine nette Runde zum Austausch und gemeinsamen fischen.
Gruß Jens


----------



## flyfisher Günni (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Jungs,
ich lebe noch #h.
Hatte leider in den letzten Wochen wenig Zeit mit euch zum Fliegenfischen an die Ruhr zu fahren.
Einige Leute wollten bei mir das Fliegenfischen lernen und so war ich doch an den Wochenenden ziemlich  beschäftigt.
Ich denke, ich bin demnächst wieder beim "Treff" dabei.


----------



## fritte (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ja er Lebt noch, er lebt noch!!!!
Schön zu hören, das du auch mal wieder dabei sein möchtest und vorallem kannst.
Es wäre toll dich mal wieder dabei zu haben.

Herzlich Wilkommen egli 76
Kannst dich gerne bei uns anschließen, sind alle mehr oder wenig anfänger. 
Viele ja erst seit April dabei.
Wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen, geben wir rechtzeitig beischeid.


----------



## egli_76 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Das hört sich gut an!!!

Habe mir für den Anfang eine 5er Rute zugelegt und die Schnur wurde auch schon das eine oder andere Mal gebadet. Aber so richtig laufen tut es halt noch nicht. An der Ruhr habe ich mich aber noch nicht versucht. Bis jetzt nur Rhein, Wupper und Lippe aber alles Schneider. 

Welche Fliegen fischt Ihr den in der Ruhr?

Bitte meldet Euch wenn Ihr das nächste Mal unterwegs seit.

Danke Jens


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Herzlich Willkommen Jens - und willkommen zurück Günni 
#6


----------



## pipifax (3. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

welcome egli 76, Hallo Günni (hoffe wir lernen uns endlich mal kennen),

waren gestern an der Lennestrecke in Nachrodt. Marc ,Christian ,Sascha und meine Wenigkeit haben so ziemlich alles versucht was die Dosen hergaben, mit mäßigem Erfolg. Mein Dad beobachtete unsere kläglichen Versuche aus sicherer Entfernung vom Ufer.
Bachforellen um die 12 cm und eine verlorene von ca. 20 cm waren alles was wir zu Gesicht bekamen, es wurde hauptsächlich auf tief geführte Nymphen gefangen.
Der extrem niedrige Wasserstand machte uns die Sache nicht leicht und die abziehenden Kolonnen der "Schwarzen Pest" ließen die Hoffnung auf einen "Großen" schnell sinken.
Alles in allem aber ein wunderbarer Tag in herrlicher Landschaft bei bestem Kaiserwetter.
Hoffen auf ein wenig mehr Leben beim nächsten Besuch.

Gruß Pipifax


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

sieht - trotz niedrigem Wasser - nach einer schönen Strecke an der Lenne aus. Wenn es zeitlich geht, bin ich beim nächsten Mal dabei. 



Ach so - wielange habt ihr denn gefischt ?


----------



## un-mitglied (4. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Morgen zusammen, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, dann bin beim nächsten mal auch gerne dabei !! 
Tight Lines 
Tom


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Tom - herzlich Willkommen 

Wir geben hier ja immer Bescheid, wann wir uns treffen, kannst dann gerne kommen #6


----------



## fritte (4. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ich glaube das wird dann aber schwierig, denn es dürfen wohl nur eine begrenzte anzahl an Leuten auf einen Strecken Abschnitt.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, aber so meine ich es mal gehört zu haben.
Wäre auch gern dabei, aber wenn wir dann dort mit 8-10 Leuten aufschlagen, ist es eh fast Essig, dort in RUHE was zu fangen.


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (5. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

auf dem Lenne Abschnitt den ich kenne, tummeln sich sicher mehr als 8-10 Leute. 
Gehe eh nicht davon aus, dass wir immer vollständig sind. 
Haupttreffpunkt seh ich ansonsten eh an der Ruhr


----------



## flyfisher Günni (5. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin ihr Lieben,
die Ausgabestellen für den von euch Samstag befischten Lenneabschnitt dürfen täglich 5 Erlaubnisscheine ausstellen.
Klar ist am Wochenende entsprechender Andrang, denn die Vereinsmitglieder des örtllichen Angelvereins angeln ja auch noch. Auch Ansitzangler sind anzutreffen und wollen ebenfalls ihren Angelplatz finden.  

Für "Massenveranstaltungen" ist die Lenne also nicht geeignet! 

Aber für geruhsames, beschauliches  Fliegenfischen, wie es Fritte und ich bevorzugen, ist die Lenne sicher einen Besuch wert. 
Wer sich mit der Natur, den Abläufen und den jeweils herrschenden Verhältnissen an der Lenne beschäftigt und sich darauf einstellt, wird eine schöne Fliegenfischerei erleben können.

Derjenige, der bescheiden und geduldig ist und keine Fänge in Massen oder kapitale Fische für die Pfanne erwartet, ist an der Lenne als Fliegenfischer immer gut aufgehoben. 

Als Fliegenfischer-Treffpunkt zum Klönen, Fachsimpeln, Üben und Fischen ist die Hattinger Ruhr und die Ruhrwiesen ein deutlich besseres Ziel.

Viele herzliche Grüße
Günni


----------



## kof (5. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

sic!

oder halt mal am rhein treffen. 
platz satt, gute möglichkeiten zum flifi.

ich wuerde dort gerne mal nen lauen sommerabend machen mit klönen, werfen, zander fangen, grillen und ggfs einem kühlen bierchen.

und wenn wir uns im dunklen mal haken sollten:
das KWK in DU hat ne super notfallambulanz ;-)

cheerio,
makk


----------



## kof (6. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moinsen.

frank & ich wollen am freitag, den 22.08.08, von nachmittags an bis weit in die dunkelheit am rhein fischen.

das zielgebiet legen wir kurzfristig fest; wir werden irgendwo zwischen krefeld & wesel landen.

wer mag, kann sich gerne anschliessen.

cheerio,
makk


----------



## fritte (7. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wünsche euch dann mal viel spaß.
Komme kaum noch zum schlafen, bin gerade erst von der Arbeit rein.
Keine Woche unter 77std.
Mitlerweile bin ich bei ca 85-90std. angekommen.
Meine Freundin kennt mich auch nur noch von bildern.
Wenn ich es schaffe und nicht wieder arbeiten muß, werde ich Samstag mal ein wenig gehen.
Bis dahin allen viel erfolg


----------



## kof (7. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@carsten:

arbeitest du etwa bei nokia in rumänien?

sry, der musste sein.

ich kann leider am SA nicht... 

wünsche viel spässken en vang ze!
marc


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (7. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Nabend Jungens ... Ich bin wieder online konnte endlich meinen Router neu Konfigurieren, die vier Wochen Endhaltsamkeit waren schrecklich ....mein Weibchen hat sich natürlich gefreut , das die olle Kiste nicht ging ,, na egal.

Ich wollt mich noch einmal für den schönen Tag mit euch allen bedanken , es hat spaß gemacht den Tag mit so nem Haufen zu verbrinen . und Erfolg hatten wir ja auch ,,, sobald sich die Gelegenheit und Zeit ergiebt bin ich wieder dabei . 
@ Tom ich kann dich dann auch mitnehmen .... 
 Habt ihr denn noch den ein oder anderen Fisch gefangen ?? 

Der geplante Sommerabend klingt super , wenn ihr einen Termin findet wo wir ne Runde Klönen können , geht die Kiste-Pils auf meine Kappe #6


----------



## kof (8. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moinsen dr.snuggels.

frank & ich haben den 22.08. angedacht.

fühl dich herzlich eingeladen.

cheers
marc

p.s. chris und ich hatten je noch einen fisch.


----------



## fritte (8. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@kof

warum bist du ON?
Wolltet Ihr nicht heute ans Wasser???
Wie du hattest auch nen Fisch an der Lenne?
Da wirfst du Wochen an der Ruhr ohne Ergebnis und dann fängst du dort???
Da stimmt doch was nicht, oder hattest du nur Kontakt??


----------



## fritte (10. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mahlzeit,

war heute mal wieder kurz am Wasser, doch das Wetter ist ja echt zum :v
War wie immer an der selben Buhne, und was soll ich sagen, es ging gar nichts.
Doch dann zu meinen Erstaunen, sind dort ein paar ich würde sagen 30-50 Fische in die Buhne geschwommen, keiner unter 30cm. Es waren zum größten Teil Döbel, aber auch 2 Karpfen und ne Forelle konte ich sehen.
Ich habe natürlich sofort versucht sie anzuwerfen.
Die Buhne war komplett voll mit Fisch, und die sind bis zu 2 Meter an mich heran gekommen.
Doch dann geschah es mal wieder, platsch, da flog ein Stock mitten in die Traube und nen Schäfer(Köter) rannte hinein.
Ich traute meinen Augen nicht, da stand dort ein älteres Paar und spielte mit dem mistvieh in der Buhne.
Gut, ich bin ja eigentlich Tier und Hundelieb, und die Tiere können ja nichts für das Unvermögen der Besitzer, aber ausgerechnet dann wenn mal eine Sternstunde sich auszeichnet.
Ich hätte am liebsten allen dreien den Hals umgedreht.
Zum Überfluss kamen dann noch ca 16 Kanuten vorbei und ich habe voller Frust eingepackt.
Bin dann noch einmal die ganze Strecke auf und ab gegangen doch leider keinerlei Fische zu sehen.

Gestern hatte ich ja schon nen Hals, als ein Vater mit seinen Kids Steine versenken Spielte.
Auch in der Buhne wo ich stand.
Als ich Ihn darauf hin gewiesen habe, es möge es doch unterlassen, meite er nur, das Wasser sei für alle da und den Fischen würden die Steine ja nichts machen, sie würden ja weg schwimmen.
Nur das der Sack, die Ufer beschaffenheit aufgebrochen hatte um die dicksten Steine zu werfen, hat er auch nicht geschnallt.
Ich bin ja kein Kind von traurigkeit, und habe Ihm gedroht.
Leider kamen noch 2 Weitere Kollegen von Ihm, alle samt 15-20Kg schwerer und min. ein bis 2 Köppe größer wie ich.
Ich muß sagen, die unvernunft, und das falsche Vorleben, machen es uns doch dann teilweise echt schwer.
Blöde sprüche usw. kann ich ja ganz gut ab, auch wenn ich dann ab und zu mal darauf antworte, doch auf solche Aktionen kann ich gar nicht.
Wie soll man sich eurer Meinung nach verhalten?
Anstatt den Stock oder Stein, den Verursacher ins Wasser werfen und zu schauen???
Denn eins ist klar, den meisten fehlt es leider an Verständnis und mangeldem Wissen, so wie an Hirnmasse, sonst würden sie erst nachdenken und dann ggf. sich ne andere Stelle suchen oder es gar ganz sein lassen.
Auch


----------



## pipifax (10. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Fritte ,

nur nicht zu sehr aufregen, das bringt dir und den hirnlosen Typen auch nix, die lachen sich nur kaputt über dich.
Besser, ich verstecke mich das nächste Mal im Busch und wenn dann so ein Hirni einen Stein schmeißt , tauche ich wie aus dem Nichts auf |gr:, und rede ihm mal ein wenig ins Gewissen |krachhi hi).

Wird bestimmt ein Mordsspaß:q,

also Fritte , cool bleiben und einfach eine Buhne weiter gehen, denn, man sieht sich immer zweimal, aber dann mit pipifax:k.

Gruß Frank


----------



## pipifax (10. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Und noch was ,



ich bin bestimmt 30 Kilo schwerer als die  !! :vik:


----------



## kof (11. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi fritte,

na das klingt doch mal super!

ähnliche erfahrungen habe ich bereits vor ein paar wochen gemacht; auch ne überzahlsituation, klaro.

die einzig gangbare lösung scheint die zu sein, sich in die drastisch ruhigeren vereinsstrecken zurückzuziehen, was aber irgendwie auch das ende des "flifitreffs hattingen" bedeuten würde... 
oder halt ne eingrenzung auf dich, suz,ecki und mich (wenn wir günni mal dreist ausblenden).

some food for thoughts:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragik_der_Allmende
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soziales_Dilemma

interessant ist für mich, wie dreist & borniert manche leutz unterwegs sind ... und sich dabei ueber sowas, wie 'common sense' und in letzter konsequenz ueber normen, regeln und auch gesetzte hinwegsetzen (klar, nicht in diesem fall hier, aber allgemein lässt sich ein gewisser trend feststellen).

wie frank schon sagte:
reden muss man mit denen nicht; entweder man geht, oder es passiert halt was strafrechtlich relevantes.

wenn ich mir all das vergegenwärtige (bezogen auf die gesamt-gesellschaft), bekomme ich echt allmachtsfantasien ... die ich besser unausgesprochen lassen wg. strafanzeigen, problemen mit dem verfassungsschutz etcpp. ;-)

nachdenklich,
marc


----------



## fritte (11. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Jo, stimmt schon, aber da hast du einmal So einen Schwarm an Fischen vor den Füßen. 
Du weißt wie groß die Buhne nur ist, und die war echt total voll, war so aufgeregt. konnte gar nicht mit der Kamera umgehen, da ich auch wedeln wollte, und dann sowas.
Mich hat es schon gewundert, das ich noch so ruhig geblieben bin.
So, darf jetzt arbeiten, 4 std. eher als geplant.
WIrd wohl mal wieder ein 12-16 std. tag.
Bis denne


----------



## pipifax (11. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

Marc, du hast mal wieder die passenden Worte gefunden,
ähnliche Gedanken kreisen auch immer öfter in meinem Hirn, 
echt erschreckend.
Natürlich wäre es für mich die allerletzte Konsequenz wirklich handgreiflich zu werden, bin auch nicht der Typ.
Das Klügste scheint wirklich zu sein, man entzieht sich jedem Streit, aber ob dies immer der richtige Weg ist, möchte ich anzweifeln.
Schließlich regieren bald nur die Dummen, wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben.
Wie verhält man sich aber richtig, so vielen Ignoranten gegenüber ?
Schade wäre ,wenn die Vereinsmitglieder sich in ruhigere Gefilde zurückziehen, nachvollziehen kann ich das aber nur zu gut.

Bis die Tage ,

Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (11. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@Carsten schade, dass Dir diese Sternstunde vermasselt wurde.#q

Wir hatten so einen netten Hundebesitzer ja auch schon bei einem früheren Treffen, der hatte ja auch den Spruch drauf, dass die Ruhr für alle da ist. 

Auf der Strecke oberhalb der Kostabrücke gibts eine schöne Rausche, leider ist da z.Zt. abends fast immer Jugendtreff. 
Soll heissen, selbst auf der Vereinsstrecke ist man nicht sicher.
#d


----------



## fritte (11. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ich bin auch langsam mit meinem Latein am ende, wo man noch hin gehen soll.
Denn entweder sind die Wege so zu gewachsen, das man nur mit na Sense durch kommt, oder aber man hat irgend welche Ignoranten die einem jeden Spaß nehmen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (12. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Gewalt ist keine Lösung und wird nur TEUER .....
Ich habe vom 18-24.08 Bereitschaft also kann ich leider nicht mit ans wasser , wünsche euch allen aber schoneinmal viel spass beim wedeln ...


----------



## kof (13. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moin.

naja, wenigstens hat man bei dem tollen sommerwetter etwas ruhe ... sonst weiche ich einfach auf die fruehen morgenstunden aus und gut is.

zum rhein, 22.08.:
wie es derzeit aussieht, wird das wohl ne 2-mann party werden?!

cheers
marc


----------



## fritte (13. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin,

ich glaube nicht das ich dabei sein werde.
Habe gerade ne Auszeit bekommen bis zum 20.08 ggf länger.
Habe mir wohl 2 Wirbel verknackst und dabei nen Nerv eingeklemmt.
Mache jetzt erst einmal jede menge "NICHTS".
Vieleicht schaffe ich es wenigstens ein paar Fliegen zu binden, dann hat die Auszeit wenigstens noch etwas gutes.
Wünsche euch in den nächsten Tagen viel erfolg


----------



## kof (13. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@carsten:

gute besserung!

dann komme ich nachher mal bei dir vorbei und kippe ne ikeatüte voller bindematerial ab, was ;-)

cheerio


----------



## fritte (13. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Oh je, nicht das Ihr mir jetzt alle euer Material vorbei bringt und ich den ganzen Tag lang für euch binden muß
Außerdem binden die meisten von euch ja eh besser wie meiner einer.
Aber danke für die genesungs wünsche


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (13. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Gute Besserung Carsten.


----------



## fritte (14. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So, hier sind mal wieder 2 neue Fliegen.
Muß dazu sagen, teilweise verklebe ich mir noch das Öhr der haken.
Deshalb mache ich immer ein Stück draht rein, damit ich später mit dem Nipper das Loch schön frei bekomme.
Ich hoffe den Fischen werden diese auch gefallen.
Werden bestimmt ein paar Döbel drauf gehen. 
Sind beide auf 14er haken gebunden.


----------



## pipifax (14. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

sieht ja echt gut aus Carsten, ich glaube die Idee mit der Ikea-Tüte ist gar nicht so schlecht.|supergri

Gute Besserung,

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (14. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@ Frank

bitte nicht, sonst wird meine Dose nie voll
Und ihr habt eueren Spaß und neue Fliegen.
Obwohl dem Kof sollte ich wohl doch mal welche machen, der fängt irgentwie ja nie


----------



## fritte (19. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hey Jungs, 

keiner mehr am Wasser????
Irgendwie schläft hier wieder alles ein.
Da habe ich mal Zeit zum lesen, wenn auch nicht zum Fischen, dann passiert hier gar nichts.
Werde mich mal um meine neu HP die tage endlich kümmern.
Bis jetzt ist ja noch nicht so viel passiert.
Könnt ja dann mal vorbei schaun http://www.flifi-hattingen.de.tl/


----------



## pipifax (19. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

na Carsten, wie sieht´s aus mit Freitag, wieder einigermaßen fit ? Oder isser noch steif :q,------------ der Nacken ?

Wir wollen am Freitag an den Rhein, niemand der zusteigen möchte ? Mal sehen ,ob wir den Stachelrittern ein wenig auf den Pelz rücken können.

Ansonsten, gute Besserung, bis die Tage

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (19. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ne, wird wohl weiterhin eine AU bleiben/werden
Ansonsten würde ich mir ja mal das Altstadtfest anschauen.
Wünsche euch viel glück und erfolg dabei.


----------



## kof (19. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tagchen.

wenn´s freitag allerdings so windig ist, lasse ich die fliegenlatte zu hause und nehm nen lenkdrachen mit.... ;-)

wie es derzeit ausschaut, wird ecki mal vorbeischauen und chris kommt wohl auch.

schlage deshalb vor, zunächst im raum DU zu bleiben, auch dort gibts nette stellen.

alles weitere dann mal kurzfristig und an carsten: 
gute besserung!

cheerio,
makk


----------



## kof (21. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tag.

morgen, freitag, werden sich ein paar leutjes am rhein in duisburg zum wedeln treffen.

falls jamend dazustossen mag, gerne PN an pipifax oder mich.

ist jemand von euch am WE auf dem altstadtfest in hattingen?

meine cheffin und ich wollen da am SO nachmittag mal aufschlagen, vllt sieht man sich und schlürft gemeinsam ein bierchen?!

cheerio,
marc


----------



## fritte (21. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So Nachmittag brauchst dort kaum aufschlagen.
Da Steppt fast nix mehr.
Und So viel los ist dann auch nicht mehr.
Hatte es letztes Jahr mal geschafft dort wieder hin zu gehen, obwohl ich nur 5 min von dort weg wohne.
All die Jahre wegens arbeit keine chance.
Heute, bzw. jetzt sage ich ab, weil ich alt werde und es im Rücken habe.
Welch eine Ironie.
Wünsche euch viel erfolg und möchte hier auch ordentlich was zu lesen bekommen.
Habt ihr mal den Wasserstand beobachtet?
War gestern bei 93cm, man was kann man dann an der Turbine Waten.


----------



## fritte (24. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Und, bericht???
War die Gemeinde gestern am Wasser, oder ist es zu nass gewesen?
Jungs, ich sitz zu hause und will was von euch hören.
Erfolgberichte bitte!!!!


----------



## pipifax (24. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,


Also, es war sehr naß, aaaaaaber, wir haben durchgehalten :vik:.

War trotz Sch.....ßwetter ein toller Nachmittag, nachdem ich mir die Wartezeit mit der Spinnrute verkürzt habe,trudelte gegen halb fünf auch Marc ein.

Fliege fertiggemacht und los,
Buhne um Buhne abgefischt und siehe da............der Marc fängt zwei Zander, keine Riesen, aber Fisch#6.

Mittlerweile stieß noch das Angelgreenhorn zu uns,der die Strecke dort in Duisburg gut kennt.

Haben diverse Streamer und große Goldkopfnymphen ausprobiert, es blieb aber bei den zwei Stachelrittern von Marc.

Nachdem dann auch der Wind auffrischte und der Regen zeitweise recht stark wurde, zogen wir wieder Richtung Auto.

Hoffe wir sind beim Nächstenmal ein oder zwei Persönchen mehr, ist echt super und macht ´ne Menge Spaß mit Fliege am Rhein.

Fotos gibt es aus wettertechnischen Gründen leider keine.

Bis demnächst, Gruß Frank


----------



## kof (25. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

ja, nett wars am freitach...

der marc hat zunäxt fuer ca 15km strecke anreise nur knapp 
1 3/4 stunden gebraucht und kam total relaxed bei strahlendem sonnenschein in duisburg an ;-)

das fischen selbst war nett, wenn auch hart (wg dauerregens und phasenweise starken windes).

hatte beide fische auf nen selbstgetüddelten clouser minnow in weiss / blau, direkt am fuss der steinschuettung. 
frank und ecki waren bereits weitergegangen. 
habe versucht, mich bemerkbar zu machen, aber frank hörte nichts ... so dass es keine zeugen für die fische gibt ... ;-)
die fische hatten ca 25 und 45 cm. 
beide wurden selbstverständlich vorsichtig im wasser abgehakt.

auf grund des wetters brachen wir gegen ca 20:30 ab.
an sich schade, dass wir in die dämmerung fischen wollten, aber naja. beste zeit verpasst.

dennoch: hatte längere zeit nicht am rhein gefischt. habe wieder richtig gefallen daran gefunden mal was anderes, als immer nur ne kleene trockenfliege zu sehen.
vllt etablieren wir tatsächlich mal was ... würde mich freuen.

samstag:
die ruhr hatte erwartungsgemäss 'ein klein wenig' hochwasser.
stephan und ich griffen dennoch morgens für ca 3 h an.
es ging garnichts. 
war aber auch nicht schlimm, da wir dieses meet & greet seit längerem geplant und immer wieder verschoben hatten und trotz allem nen tollen angeltag hatten.

so long,
marc


----------



## Dragon-NRW (29. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zusammen,   #h
mein Name ist Ingo und ich habe gerade erst meine ersten Versuche mit der Fliege (beim Günni) hinter mir.
Ich lese schon seit geraumer Zeit hier im Forum. 
Durch Zufall kam ich auf diesen Tröött.   #6
Wer und wann beteiligt sich denn an dem "Training" in Menden???

Gruß  #g
Ingo


----------



## kof (29. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

tach ingo.

günni ist unser flyfischer-guenni aus bo-wiemelhausen?

und training in menden ist der wufftreff?

fakks ja, sind pipifax & dr. snuggels deine leute.

cheers
marc


----------



## Dragon-NRW (30. August 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Marc,
yo, der Günni hat mir die ersten Würfe beigebracht.
Ist zwar noch ein laaaaanger Weg aber es wird...  

Wann und wo findet denn das Wurftraining statt???
Ich wohne in Hemer. Ist also ein Katzensprung nach Menden.
Ich bzw. wir (meine bessere Hälfte) würden uns gerne was die Wurftechnik betrifft weiterbilden.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## pipifax (9. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach Männers,

na, wie sieht´s aus ?
Wat macht die Ruhr und die Döbel, schon mal wieder was gelaufen?
Ich liege zur Zeit mit meinem frisch operiertem Fuß auf der Couch und blicke sehnsüchtig in den blauen Himmel.:v
Werde vor Freitag nicht raus können, möchte am Samstag evtl. mal die Ruhr versuchen.
Wer Lust hat,melden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (9. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Frank - gute Besserung mit Deinem Flunken !!!

Carsten, Marc, Christian und ich haben uns gestern abend mal kurz für 1-2h an der Ruhr getroffen - leider ging nicht viel bis gar nichts an der Stelle. 

Samstag wäre bei mir unter Umständen möglich, muss allerdings ein paar Dinge erledigen. 

Gruss,

Ecki


----------



## fritte (9. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Muß mal schauen, vieleicht  kann ich auch mal für ne stunde oder so.
Gute besserung wünsche ich.
Habt ihr schon den neuen Satz von der Luxustussie gelesen?
Der wartet auf FARINA?
Ist ja arm, sowas brauchen wir doch nicht wieder.
Leute die sich nur über ein portal schlecht artikulieren wollen, und meinen sie wären das dollste, och nö, so ne armut will ich nicht wieder lesen müssen.


----------



## kof (9. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

frank: gute besserung!


----------



## pipifax (10. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Danke Mädels :m

Ja , den Begrüßungsspruch unseres Luxusbienchens habe ich mit Wonne gelesen , ich liebe ihn auch :g.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (10. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

@Frank - welche Uhrzeit hattest Du denn am Samstag angepeilt ?


----------



## pipifax (10. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach auch,

@ecki,    da bin ich ganz offen, möchte mich auch nicht festlegen.
Wann hast du denn deine Sachen erledigt ?
Von mir aus können wir morgens oder nachmittags, egal.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (13. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



pipifax schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> @ecki,    da bin ich ganz offen, möchte mich auch nicht festlegen.
> Wann hast du denn deine Sachen erledigt ?
> ...




Hi Frank,

sorry hat ein wenig mit der Antwort gedauert |uhoh:
Musste noch ein paar Dinge abklären.

Wenn überhaupt kann ich heute am späten Nachmittag - ich schick Dir gleich noch meine Handynummer per PN.

Besser Du gehst heute, wann es Dir am besten passt und ich komm u.U. dazu.

Gruss,

Ecki


----------



## pipifax (17. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

na, wo bleibt denn der Lagebericht aus Hattingen?
Die Herren wollten doch Döbel ärgern ?

Wie sieht´s aus am Freitag nachmittag oder Samstag?


Gruß Frank


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (17. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hi Frank,

war mit Carsten auf der Vereinsstrecke - wunderschöne Buhnen, in denen um die Uhrzeit leider noch nichts ging. 
Carsten hat einen kleinen Fisch auf trocken gefangen, mehr war da nicht zu holen. 

War dann später noch kurz an dem Stück, dass ich immer beangel und hab noch einen Döbel gefangen.

Störend an dem Tag war der starke Wind, da musste man beim Werfen schon ganz schön aufpassen. 

Gruss,

Ecki


----------



## kof (19. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

moinsen.

geht jemand am wochenende los?

gruss,
marc


----------



## pipifax (28. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

bin wieder im Lande, war ein super Wochenende in der Eifel.
Jede Menge Spaß gehabt und gefangen haben wir nebenbei auch ganz gut.
Wetter hat Freitag und Samstag auch mitgespielt, 20° C, echt klasse.

Planen das nächste Treffen um Pfingsten rum, aber in Breckerfeld, da wird doch der Eine oder Andere von euch auch dabei sein ,oder ? Sind schlappe 30 km von Hattingen City bis dorthin.

So, bin gleich beim Wurftreff, bis die Tage.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (28. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

In Breckerfeld????

Da kennt doch jeder jeden, das ist doch son Dorf mit ca 500 Einwohnern, oder?
Da gibt es auch immer nen nettes Schützenfest, und ehe man es merkt, hat man einen im Tee|kopfkrat

Mal schauen, wäre zu mindest mal was anderes.
Habt Ihr denn auch die Fliege geworfen, oder nur auf Stand bzw. mit Schleppteig?


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (28. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Bin für jeden Spass zu haben :vik: 
Breckerfeld nie gehört - egal ... muss ich wohl um Pfingsten mal hin #6


----------



## Dragon-NRW (29. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Frank,
ist das Hagen-Breckerfeld???


----------



## pipifax (29. September 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

ja so zwischen Hagen und Breckerfeld, Breckerfeld ist eigenständig.

Wenn du die Landstrasse von Ennepetal-Altenvoerde aus Richtung Ennepetalsperre fährst, kommst du irgendwann in Ennepetal-Burg an, dort links abbiegen und in den Wald rein, da liegt dann sehr schön und ruhig gelegen das Steinbachtal, einfach herrlich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

*Danksagung*

Möchte mich beim Angelgreenhorn, Pipifax, Kof und bei falke bedanken.
Danke für euer Erscheinen und für das Geschenk.
Habe mich sehr darüber gefreut.
gruß Fritte


----------



## pipifax (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach auch,

@fritte,       gerne doch, bleib gesund.
Wäre auch gern dabei gewesen und hätte eure Hausbar um das ein oder andere "Schlückchen" erleichtert, aber meine Frau hat auch ihren Geburtstag gefeiert.

Wie sieht´s morgen mit Wurftreff in Witten aus, hat jemand Lust? Telefonnummer habt ihr ja.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fritte (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Waren am we am Rhein,
der Kof hat nen netten Zander gefangen, Frank und ich haben ein paar anfasser gehabt, mehr leider aber auch nicht.
Habe mir von den Jungs mal ein paar nette stellen zeigen lassen.
Das Wetter war super, die Stimmung war klasse, nur der zunehmende Wind, war etwas gewöhnungs bedürftig.
Die Jungs kamen damit auch super zurecht, nur ich hatte meine Probleme, so kam es, das ich beim Wurf, anstelle den Streamer weit aufs Wasser zu werfen, ich Ihn mir lieber direkt in die Hand gezimmert habe.
Da ich die dinger frisch gebunden habe, waren sie nicht nur sau scharf, nein, ich abe auch vergessen die Wiederhaken anzudrücken.
Bei dem Versuch, den Haken vorne wieder austreten zu lassen, ist es auch nur geblieben, der ließ sich nicht vorne durch stechen.
Den beiden wurd bei dem anblick glaub ich ein wenig anders, denn als ich um hilfe bat, meine haut mal runter zu drücken, bekam ich nur ein mmmhhh, ne lass mal, zu hören.
Somit mußten wir abrechen und zum Krankehaus fahren.
Nach 3 anläufen und ca 3 std. später, wurde mir der haken dann entfernt.
Der Arzt behielt meinen haken als andecken, da es der erste war, den er entfernen mußte.
Was habe ich daraus gelernt, ich habe jeden meiner haken jetzt vom Wiederhaken befreit und werde dieses ab jetzt immer vor dem binden erledigen.
als kleines Andenken, habe ich sogar selbst noch ein Bild von meiner Hand gemacht.
Gruß die Fritte


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Autsch |bigeyes
Da hätte ich wohl auch die Fahrt zum KH vorgeschlagen #c


Petri zum Zander !


----------



## Alex45525 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Aber Hallo!

Als langjähriger "Plummsfischer" mutiere ich seit einigen Monaten zum fanatischen Flifi, und? Worüber stolpere ich? Als Hattinger???

Über diesen Fred hier!:vik:

Herzliche Güße an alle...Und bis bald!!!|wavey:

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## pipifax (28. November 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach auch,

Grüße auch von mir,
treffen uns in kleinerer Anzahl am Sonntag in Witten zum Wedeln, wahrscheinlich.

Würde bei Interesse näheres bekannt geben.

Ansonsten ist es im Moment ziemlich ruhig hier, alle im Streß,
beruflich und Umzug und so.

Wollen uns am 07.12.08 mit ein paar Jungs aus dem Rhein-Siegkreis am Rhein treffen zum Zanderärgern, näheres im Board.

Bis die Tage,

Gruß Frank


----------



## Lord_Perth (29. November 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo

Wo wollt ihr denn Fischen in Witten?

gruß Manuel


----------



## fritte (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Mahlzeit!!!!!

Da ja kaum noch einer von den Jungs zeit hat, oder gar nicht mehr aktiv hier im Board ist, nehme ich mal wieder das Zepter an mich und melde mal wenigstens wieder einen schönen Fisch.
Stolze 61cm mit 3,4Kg auf einen usd gebundenen Streamer.
Leider streikte meine Kamera, so das ich nur ein schlechtes Bild aufweisen kann.
Da kann man leider nicht seine ganze größe wirklich sehen.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

*Moin Carsten,
da meldest Du dich aber mit einem Prachtfisch im Forum zurück!! Ein ganz herzliches "Petri Heil" zu deinem sehr schönen Fisch. Toll!!

Ist es **ein Aland oder ein Döbel ? Kann man l**eider auf dem Foto nicht genau erkennen. 

Ich war in der letzten Zeit "nicht hinter den Ofen" vorzulocken. Habe für die neue Saison fleißig Fliegen gebunden (vor allem Meerforellenfliegen). Dabei habe ich ein neues Muster einer Garnele kreiert (siehe Foto unten). 
Es ist eine von mir abgewandelte Pattegrisen oder Öland-Shrimp.
Na, wenn die nicht fängt!

Viele liebe Grüße
Günni

*


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Fettes Petri Carsten !!!! 

#6


----------



## fritte (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Danke euch beiden.

@ Günni,

wenn ich mal so binde wie du, dann bin ich ein großer 
Soviele Döbel, wie ich dieses Jahr gefangen habe liegt das nahe, ist aber ein Ahland gewesen.
Der Kopf war etwas schmaler wie sonst und auch die Schuppen waren kleiner.
Wenn ich mich irre, bitte ich um entschuldigung.


----------



## pipifax (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Tach zusammen,

PEEEEEEEETRIIIIIIIIIII zum Fisch, du oller Nymphentüddler:q,

bin in letzter Zeit ein wenig im Streß, Küchenumbau, Dielenumbau, ich krieg die Krise.
Mein Chef verlangt sogar von mir ,zur Arbeit zu kommen #d:q,
Ruf dich die Woche mal an, wegen Bindetreffen.

Gruß an alle Hattinger- Flyfis

Frank


----------



## jflyfish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hey Fritte, fischt du die mit ner zweihand, JFL


----------



## fritte (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Nicht ganz, ist nur ne 8er
hatte nur diese im Auto gehabt, also besser ne #8 wedeln wie gar keine rute schwingen.


----------



## Dragon-NRW (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2009 und dicke Fische...


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*



Dragon-NRW schrieb:


> Wünsche allen ein gesundes neues Jahr 2009 und dicke Fische...



Diesen Wünschen schliess ich mich doch mal an #6

Hoffe ihr seit alle gut in das neue Jahr gekommen und der Schonzeit- oder Winterkoller ist noch nicht allzu gross. 

#h


----------



## flyfisher Günni (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Auch von meiner Seite ein frohes und gesundes Neues Jahr.
Gott sei Dank kann man ja die "saure Gurkenzeit" mit Fliegenbinden, Lesen von Angelbüchern, Gucken von Fliegenfischer-DVDs und Träumen von der neuen Saison etwas überbrücken.
In diesem Sinne bis bald

Günni


----------



## fritte (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So, auch von mir ein Frohes, Gesundes und hoffentlich erfolgreiches Neues Jahr.
Was heißt denn hier Saure Gurken????
Ab raus ans Waser, ein Winter der So schön ist, dazu so Windstille, läd doch eigentlich richtig ein.
Und das man was fangen kann, habe ich ja im Dezember bewiesen, wo alle anderen schon vorm Ofen saßen.
Obwohl, mir ist das grad auch ein wenig zu kühl -18°C sind nicht so dolle.
Heute hat es endlich mal der Streudienst geschafft, bei uns die Straße frei zu machen, bis dato kamen wir hier nicht weg.

Zum binden habe ich keine Zeit, der Umzug zwingt mich in die Knie, so komm ich zu nix.
Ich glaub in diesem Jahr werde ich bei den anderen mal schnorren müssen damit ich ein paar Fliegen zusammen bekomme|kopfkrat
bis dahin 
Carsten


----------



## zipzap020584 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi
mein Name ist Jochen wohne in Hattingen und habe seit diesem Jahr die Karte für die Ruhr bei Hattingen. Bin gerade dabei das Flifi zu lernen und würde mich gerne euch anschließen wenn ihr wieder loszieht. 
gruß Jochen


----------



## flyfisher Günni (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Jochen,
willkommen im ASV Henrichshütte. Die Ruhr ist in unserem Bereich wirklich sehr schön zum Fliegenfischen. Es wird Dir sicher gefallen.
Wenn es wieder wärmer wird, melde Dich mal, ggfls. per PN, dann können wir sicher zusammen Werfen und zum Fliegenfischen gehen.
Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## zipzap020584 (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

jo mache ich. ich höffe es wird bald wieder wärmer. Mir jucken schon die Finger.
gruß Jochen


----------



## zipzap020584 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

So wollte mich bei dem sauwetter noch ein wenig mit fliegenbinden ablenken.
Was für welche fischt ihr?
Habt ihr Tips was ich binden soll?
danke schon mal 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## pipifax (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo zipzap , 

sach mal, warst du am Sontag in Witten beim Wurftreff, oder täusche ich mich ?

Binden kannst du alles, Naß-, Trockenfliegen und Nymphen, an der Ruhr fängst du mit allem.

Fritte ist unser " Trockenspezialist", Marc fängt keine Fische und ich fange fast ausschließlich auf Nassfliege.

Kleine Mücken in braun und grau, Käferimitationen für das kommende Frühjahr und Sommer, und und und.

Einfach drauf losbinden und alles mitbringen, wir suchen uns dann die schönsten aus 
|muahah:.

Gruß Frank


----------



## zipzap020584 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

nein ich war am Sonntag arbeiten.:v


----------



## flyfisher Günni (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Ihr Lieben,
für die Ruhr gilt, wie an jedem anderen Gewässer auch: Die Fliegen fangen am Besten, die die am häufigsten im Wasser vorkommenden Fischnährtiere nachbilden.
An der Hattinger Ruhr kommen u.a. Köcherfliegen, Bachflohkrebse und einige Eintagsfliegen vor.
Ebenfalls ins Wasser gefallenen Landinsekten. 

Gute Fliegen z.B. also:
Trockenfliege: Buck-Caddys, CDC-Caddys
Nymphen: Shrimps, Pheasent Tail oder Ritz D,
Köcherfliegenlarven/puppen z.B. als Goldkopf. 
Nassfliegen: Hexe oder dunkler buschiger Spider etc.

Da die Ruhr einen guten Kleinfischbestand aufweist, sind Streamer für Barsch, Döbel, Forelle u.a. unerlässlich:
Geeignete Streamer: z.B. Wooly-Bugger oder Zonker. 

Oft ist aber nicht die Fliege entscheidend, sondern die Fliegenführung und (gerade auf Döbel) eine gute Deckung, so dass sicher andere Fliegenmuster ebenso gut einen Fangerfolg bringen können.

Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## fritte (1. März 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hallo Leutz,

bin endlich wieder hier aktiver, konnte eine Zeit lang hier keine Antworten erstellen, warum auch immer.
Im Bezug auf die richtige fliege so kann man aber auch sagen, die die fängt ist die richtige.
Ich halte mich nur grob an irgendwelche Bindeanleitungen, meist tüddel ich mir einfach was zusammen und komischerweise es fängt.

Und noch etwas, der Günni ist ein schön binder, ich nur Zweckmäßig.
Fürs schöne binden, bin ich wohl nicht der richtige.


----------



## zipzap020584 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Ich war gerade eben 2 stunden an der Ruhr zwischen Stolle und der Eisenbahnbrücke. Dachte mir besses die Fliege im Hochwasser gebadet als auf der Matschwiese zum üben gewedelt. Gruß Jochen


----------



## zipzap020584 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

hi zusammen
wie sieht es bei euch aus? am sonntag mittag ne runde zusammen an der ruhr wedeln? jemand lust?
gruß Jochen


----------



## flyfisher Günni (4. April 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Moin Jochen,
schade geht leider nicht, gebe am Sonntag an der Ruhr einen Kurs.
Liebe Grüße
Günni


----------



## zipzap020584 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

wo den genau? vieleicht laufen wir uns ja über den weg.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (4. April 2009)

*AW: Flifi-treff Hattingen*

Hej Jochen,
sicher unterhalb der Kosterbrücke und auch noch unterhalb der Hattinger Ruhrbrücke. Bin dort mit 4 Leuten.
Gruß
Günni


----------

